# WMT (Unofficial) Welch's Wine Competition



## dangerdave

Ok, everyone! We're at it again! Announcing the advent of our next fun and furious home wine making contest!

This contest will be based on Mike's (Kraffty) suggestion requiring 80% Welch's juice (whole or mixed concetrate) to be used as the basis for your must.

That means, if you are making a six gallon batch, then 4.8 gallons of Welch's will be required. A five gallon batch will require four gallons of Welch's. A three gallon batch will need 2.4. And single gallons will need about 100 ounces. You can make as many batches as you like, but you may only submit one. You may use anything else you like in your wine, including more Welch's! We're all adults, here, so let's stick to the one rule and have fun with this!

Since our esteemed judges did such a wonerful job with our last conest, we would ask them to maintain their posts for us, unless Dan or Julie would prefer to join the contest instead. In that case, we will replace them with a facsimile of equal value. We may even have a guest judge this year!

Post up! Who's in?

*Our Contestants*:
chasemandingo
dangerdave
Dend78
dessertmaker
dralarms
GreginND
Jericurl
jojabri
Kraffty
kryptonitewine
LoneStarLori
Rodnboro
the rayway
wineforfun
wineon4


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Dave and the contest sounds good. I personally would like to see another group get a chance to judge. Perhaps someone that belongs to a wine club or a group of members that live near each other.


----------



## dralarms

Im in on this one.


----------



## ffemt128

Checking in with the phone. Need to review all comments.. I have to say I enjoyed being part of the judging. Then again, I enjoy being with friends all the time. Thanks again all who participated.


----------



## kryptonitewine

I'm in. Thanks for getting this started.


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, we're going to give this a six month run...or so...again. Judging in May-ish. I'll keep the list of contestants edited in the OP, so we don't have to wonder who's in along the way. If you say you're in, I'll add you to the list. If you're dropping out somewhere along the line, let me know.

You may begin brewing...NOW!

Dan, we very much appreciate your input in the last contest. Very sudo-professional. If you would like to step down and let someone else judge, that is fine. Does this mean you're joining in the contest?


----------



## Runningwolf

Negative sir. Just too busy. I still haven't even started any native wines yet this year. Looks like a trip to walkers is in my future.


----------



## winointraining

I'll give it a try


----------



## winointraining

One quick question..... do the bits from the dishwater I add to the concentrate count in the percentage?


----------



## Arne

winointraining said:


> One quick question..... do the bits from the dishwater I add to the concentrate count in the percentage?


 
Think you have to add them before washing. Just give em a shot of k-meta and they should be fine. Arne.


----------



## Kraffty

I'm in. Already have the basic idea of what I want to make, just have to figure out the "how" part. I think I'll get the primary going tonight or tomorrow so that it can spend Thanksgiving unattended in the secondary. Share pics, maybe basic ingredients or progress notes along the way. Best of luck to all, hopefully we can get this one up to 10 or 15 entries.
Question for Dave: Is 6 months enough time for this type of wine?
Mike


----------



## jamesngalveston

Im in on this one...can it be a port...and do we document steps, etc.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Sounds fun, I'll jump in. Is this ANY Welches variety? Apple, strawberry, white etc. Or does it have to be concord.


----------



## the_rayway

I have the same wonderings as Lori: do we need to be more specific?

I'll check out the shipping to see if I can get my stuff across the border (or visit GredinND!). As of now: I'm in too!


----------



## kryptonitewine

LoneStarLori said:


> Sounds fun, I'll jump in. Is this ANY Welches variety? Apple, strawberry, white etc. Or does it have to be concord.



I didn't think of that. Dave what's the ruling? I was planning on a white, actually a blush (no more hints).


----------



## Kraffty

I'm voting for 80% grape, that allows for whites, blush and reds along with adding fruit or james ports. Dave?
Mike


----------



## kryptonitewine

Kraffty said:


> I'm voting for 80% grape, that allows for whites, blush and reds along with adding fruit or james ports. Dave?
> Mike



I thought of this overnight and I'm with Kraffty . To me the rules state 80% Welch's so I bought my Niagara ingredients this morning. I can rethink and redesign if need be. If it's concord though I might be cleaning out my dishwasher for bits as well. 

If need be we can have multiple categories White, blush, and Concord.


----------



## kryptonitewine

jamesngalveston said:


> Im in on this one...can it be a port...and do we document steps, etc.



Please document as it would be nice for the contestants, especially the winner, to post the recipe to share with the group once it's over.


----------



## wineforfun

I will more than likely jump in as I am making more and more of just Welch's varieties. 
I would, however, vote to allow any Welch's instead of everyone turning in concord. There are alot of interesting flavors of Welch's out there to create wine from.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Any decision on the grape variety? I gotta get cookin!


----------



## dangerdave

I'm with D.J. on this one. I think we'll leave it open for any kind of Welch's you want to use. This will allow for a wide range of entries. Anything Welch's goes! [80%] Fewer rules = more possibilities. It might make judging more difficult, but what the hey, it's all for fun anyways! I can't wait to see what people are going to make!

Jim's probably going to show us all up again, since Welch's is his specialty. Call it his "advantage" for winning the last contest.

This is my first try at a Welch's wine myself. I've got some ideas, already. Something nonconventional, I think. 

Edit: You can document what you are doing on here, but you might be giving away secrets! As before, the winner will be required to provide their recipe and process.

Thanks, everyone! We're gathering a good bunch of wine makers already!


----------



## dralarms

So any welches as long as it's 80% welches? Ok. The other 20% is up to us? Got it.


----------



## wineforfun

I am pretty sure JohnT will be entering. If I remember correctly, he is a huge fan of Welch's wine.


----------



## Kraffty

Oh, way better than that wineforfun, we need to nominate John T as an honorary Judge! He'd love to taste 15 or 20 different versions for us I'm sure.
Mike


----------



## wineforfun

Kraffty said:


> Oh, way better than that wineforfun, we need to nominate John T as an honorary Judge! He'd love to taste 15 or 20 different versions for us I'm sure.
> Mike



DONE. 
It's official, John T. will be the head judge.


----------



## pjd

wineforfun said:


> DONE.
> It's official, John T. will be the head judge.


 
There will be no winners for sure! JohnT will make sure of that!


----------



## wineon4

I am in for this one. I always have fun with Welches. Couple questions, Can we use the large ready to drink jugs of Welches juice or only frozen concentrate and can we use Welches jelly as an Fpack and to back sweeten? I plan on doing a 3 gallon batch of Welches White Grape and peach. Then hold back 2 gallon and sparkle it. I will submit a bottle of the still wine to here.


----------



## Kraffty

Either Juice or concentrate work fine, welcome aboard!
Mike


----------



## wineon4

All Right!! going to get mine started this weekend. Lots of photos as I go along.


----------



## dangerdave

You're in, wineon4. Welcome aboard. The trash-talk should begin shortly. 

I made the rounds at the local grocery stores yesterday, and found some very interesting possibilities. This is going to be fun!

Edit: Just to clarify (pun intended), the only requirement is that 80% of your starting must must be Welch's juice---either juice from a jug or mixed concentrate, your choice. After that, you can add toe jams and pickle juice if you want to, it's up to you. Anything goes!

I'm keeping my process and recipe secret for a while, but I'll take lots of pics to post up in a few months.


----------



## Dend78

im in at least ima try to be in hows that?


----------



## dangerdave

You may certainly try, Dend. Adding you to the list.


----------



## Dend78

what are we lookin at time frame wise?


----------



## dangerdave

We're shooting for shipping wines to the judges in May-ish.

Eveyone please take into consideration, now, that we will look at having _three_ judges this time, so you'll be shipping out _three_ packages (at about $25 a pop) in May. If you're in the contest, please budget that in.


----------



## Runningwolf

dangerdave said:


> We're shooting for shipping wines to the judges in May-ish.
> 
> Eveyone please take into consideration, now, that we will look at having _three_ judges this time, so you'll be shipping out _three_ packages (at about $25 a pop) in May. If you're in the contest, please budget that in.



Dave as a bystander, what if you could find two groups again like we did last time. I have to admit I would not nor could I afford to send out three different packages like that just for kudos. I think the Pittsburgh group is a good one as there is so many folks there and different ones show up all the time. If we don't have another group of at least three members, perhaps someone that belongs to a wine group would enjoy taking it on as a project. Just some thoughts, I respect all of your decisions.


----------



## dangerdave

That's true. We did actually end up with many more than two judges, after all. I really don't want to block anyone out just due to the cost of shipping. I was looking for a way to avoid tie votes.

You are wise, as always, Dan. We should just stick with two shippings and look for groups who can involve more people in the judging. You and Julie did an awesome job!


----------



## dessertmaker

Hey guys, count me in on this one. I'll try not to get sick and ruin all my wines this time.


----------



## jamesngalveston

welches only has two grape ...concord are niagra


----------



## Julie

Dave, this is just a thought, wasn't sure if you wanted me as a judge this time or not and it is strictly up to you but I was thinking of holding a wine judging event at Luva Bellas. that is about the time of year a handful of us go to pick up some juices and if any of the contestants can come that would be great.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Dave, this is just a thought, wasn't sure if you wanted me as a judge this time or not and it is strictly up to you but I was thinking of holding a wine judging event at Luva Bellas. that is about the time of year a handful of us go to pick up some juices and if any of the contestants can come that would be great.



Julie, I love the idea of the competition at Luva Bellas. I would reconsider the invite to any contestants though. I have seen some people get pretty nasty and defensive when the wines they thought were great and they really were not up to par. Not just the contestant but their supportive spouse also. Please don't put yourself in this situation as it's not worth losing friends over something that is suppose to be fun. This is my own opinion and experience. One competition I judge allows people there and it happened a few years ago and there are people that refuse to judge there anymore.


----------



## Fabiola

What are the prizes?


----------



## LoneStarLori

dangerdave said:


> We're shooting for shipping wines to the judges in May-ish.
> 
> Eveyone please take into consideration, now, that we will look at having _three_ judges this time, so you'll be shipping out _three_ packages (at about $25 a pop) in May. If you're in the contest, please budget that in.




I'm confused about the cost of shipping. How much wine do we need to send to each judge? I just sent 2-375' MLs to Joeswine via priority flat rate med box for $14. ish.


----------



## Julie

LoneStarLori said:


> I'm confused about the cost of shipping. How much wine do we need to send to each judge? I just sent 2-375' MLs to Joeswine via priority flat rate med box for $14. ish.



Lori, 

are you aware that it is illegal to mail alcohol thru the US mail?


----------



## dangerdave

Fabiola said:


> What are the prizes?


 
The Prizes are downright awesome!

*1st Place* wins you an inflated sense of pride and accomplishment, plus a free reign on gloating privilages.

*2nd Place* gets you one big dose of disappointment, coupled with the understanding that you are the number one loser.

*3rd Place* nets you a large box of absolutely nothing, along with a tall glass of "What did I do wrong?"

This is all for fun and yucks. Join us...unless you're sceered!


----------



## dangerdave

LoneStarLori said:


> I'm confused about the cost of shipping. How much wine do we need to send to each judge? I just sent 2-375' MLs to Joeswine via priority flat rate med box for $14. ish.


 
Well, I was super generous to our judges. I sent them each an extra bottle (different wines) for their personal enjoyment. You notice that the bribe did not work. I got last place! 

Don't worry about me. It costs you what it costs you.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Julie is very correct...
This is the best article i have seen outlining wine shipping in the us...

http://www.winespectator.com/webfeature/show/id/Shipping-Laws-State-by-State_1049


----------



## wineon4

Shipping wine via the USPS is a Felony, shipping wine via ups is still illegal in most states. Don't Tell, don't ask don't see don't hear


----------



## GreginND

I use an unmarked box. Purchase a shipping label from ups.com and drop it off at my local ups store. Never a question asked. I would never ship usps.


----------



## Jericurl

If it's not too late, I would like to sign up.


----------



## GreginND

I'm sure it is not too late. I am also considering it. I have never made a Welch's wine before. It would be a challenge to make a balanced wine on the drier side (which I prefer) that would also garner the favor of judges. Hmmm . . . still debating. Count me as a maybe right now.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Julie said:


> Lori,
> 
> are you aware that it is illegal to mail alcohol thru the US mail?



Not until now. 


Techinically I didn't do it. The nice lady behind the counter at the post office put in the priority mail box for me. I had brought in an Amazon box wrapped and ready to ship parcel post, and she said priority was the same price. So she shoved mine into the priority box.
I think it's the first time ever they didn't ask me if I was shipping anything liquid.


----------



## Arne

Come on Greg, give it a shot. I am throwing my name in too. Somebody has to give Dave a run for his money at last place.Arne.


----------



## dessertmaker

Alright so.... Here's the secret recipe. Use anyone of these additions and you'll be sure to take first place. Me personally, I'll be using all of em. So good luck.

1) 4.5 gallons of Welches White to make it "taste crisp and not taste sweet"
2) Fortify with 0.4 gallons of "Best Choice" 100% denatured alcohol from CVS. That way the judges will know that your wine is the "best choice."
3) Add a tube of vizine to clear all that sediment up and keep the wine from coming out too dry.
4) Add a pack of Duracell copper top to adjust TA. "Cuz you can't top the coppertop."
5) Add Clairol 57 for better color, "a color so natural only the hairdresser will know." None of the judges are hairdressers right?
6) Add an old "dynamic tension" book by Charles Atlas. For body. "Add this to your wine and then yours can have a body like mine."
7) Add a Nike shoe. A well used one, preferably a running shoe. "Because victory is paid for in sweat courage and preparation." Add a Nike shoe! "Just Do It!"
8) Add Arpege perfume at bottling time to insure that your bottle arrives safely to the judges. "No bottles to break, just hearts." When I win.
9) Add Castroil to make sure that your wine is well put together, stays in balance and goes down smoothly. This is the most important part of the whole process. "It's not just oil, it's liquid engineering."
10)And finally, add a can of Kidney, Liver and Rice Purina dog food. There's nothing left to add after this. "All you add is love."


----------



## the_rayway

Picked up my 'stuff' today to get started. Woot!

Now, to make a plan...


----------



## Kraffty

...get set.... GO! Off to a simple start, 20 cans of concentrate for a 5 gal. batch. I'm sort of thinking of splitting it in 2 once I'm out of in primary, we'll see though. It's my first use of Cote des Blancs yeast and it seems to be a real gentle slow ferment so far, staying around 68 degrees and almost zero foaming. Trying for dry and crisp with slight citrus and apricot notes, we'll see how that shakes out. Attempting to turn a juicy cup into a chardonnay, maybe I'll name mine "Alchemy".
Mike


----------



## Jericurl

I started a 3 gallon batch last night, but I plan on starting another batch in a week or so.
Whichever turns out best will be what I send in.


----------



## Rodnboro

I think I will do this one.


----------



## Kraffty

I've come up with a new name for mine, "Alchemy" was already being used. This juice is being used for so many different wines I thought of a blank canvas but since mine is a white wine it became "blanc" and since I like the sound of Linen better... "Linen Blanc" it is. Trust me, it made perfect sense at about 3 this morning when I dreamed it up. Label is already in progress. Think I'm going to actually print this on a white linen material, should look pretty cool.

Mike


----------



## the_rayway

Darn it! Now I've gotta start thinking about my label too! 

I'm also using the white grape (had to go to 4 different stores to find some!!!), plus my 'secret ingredient' for this batch. For some reason the house smells like watermelons. Only, there were no watermelons added...???


----------



## jamesngalveston

dessertmaker, that is priceless....If i was a judge I would pick yours, before i tasted, to make sure I didnt...lol very well put together..


----------



## Fabiola

Is this contest only for wine? I started a cider yesterday made from Welch's frozen apple juice...


----------



## Rodnboro

Hey, count me in please.


----------



## kryptonitewine

With the holidays coming up I decided to put my wine on a fast track. 

I mixed the welch's, oak, sugar, yeast, kmeta, sorbate, sparkolloid, and more sugar to back sweeten. It's in a carboy bulk aging. 


Catch me if you can.


----------



## dralarms

Eh, mine is in the bottle waiting for shipping addresses


----------



## dessertmaker

Haven't started mine yet. I'm counting on the yeast from the old running shoe to kick my fermentation off. I haven't found a shoe that smells yeasty enough yet.


----------



## Jericurl

I just had my first volcano making my contest wine.
I feel like I have passed a right of passage.


----------



## chasemandingo

Hey Danger, count me in!!! Gonna bring home the gold for us central Ohio winos...i mean vinters. lol


----------



## Arne

Jericurl said:


> I just had my first volcano making my contest wine.
> I feel like I have passed a right of passage.


 

The volcano's are actually kinda cool. Problem with the volcano is "How was the cleanup."  Arne.


----------



## Jericurl

All things considered.....I guess it could have been worse.....

Though I'm five ft four inches. Manthing is six two. He had to get a lot of it just because I couldn't reach.


----------



## kryptonitewine

I had one this spring. Wife was pissed but she sure likes the new carpet. Dooh.


----------



## dangerdave

I see the BS has commenced! Excellent! We love a spirited contest! Looks like the creative juices are flowing. I'll add the recent entrant to the list in the OP. Thanks for joining us!

I still haven't decided what to make. I'll probably make several, just to mix things up. Send in one and drink the rest.

I have nowhere to go but up! Right Arne! 

Edit: _Seventeen_ competitors! Wow! Check the OP and make sure you are all on the list. Let me know if I've missed someone.


----------



## dangerdave

Fabiola said:


> Is this contest only for wine? I started a cider yesterday made from Welch's frozen apple juice...


 
Sorry, Fabiola, it is a wine contest. There's still plenty of time. If you want to join, get a Welch's wine going!


----------



## JohnT

AHHHHHHHHHHHHGH!

Me? Head Judge in a Welches Contest? So, there is a Hell after all!


----------



## wineforfun

Well Dave, I see my name added to the list so I guess my "maybe" is an "I will". Let the games begin.


----------



## dangerdave

Excellent, DJ. Maybe you just needed a nudge!


----------



## Kraffty

Hey Dave, you need to update your signature line, congratulations on your Gold! But don't expect that to carry any weight here.
Mike


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks, Mike. I'm not much for boasting, though. I find winning as a perceived underdog much more satisfying.


----------



## Arne

As many entries as there are, think it mite be a little hard to come up with a winner. After the first few swallows, they all taste the same. My entry is already starting out as a disaster, Dave. Still counting on last place. Only hint I can give, the basement is cold, the ferment is slow, and if it doesn't stick, I will be suprised. It was clear down to 1.080 today, going to have to figure out how to hide the alcohol. I didn't realize how much sugar each can had in it. Will figure out somethin tho. Arne.


----------



## dangerdave

I plan to make mine unique, Arne, so that it will stand out from the others. Welch's has more than just two flavors. In addition, the white Niagra can be used as a base for just about anything.


----------



## Arne

It is supposed to turn really cold here. Going to be interesting to see if it will finish out in the cold basement or if I have to bring it upstairs. Time will tell. Arne.


----------



## wineforfun

Ok, I need some clarification(my OCD coming out). 
I know we can use Welchs 100% frozen concentrate which is pure juice, but how does Welchs 100% grape juice in a bottle(which would in essence be concentrate with water added) play into the equation of 80%? Does that still count as 100% Welchs being used, or do you have to figure how much water is in the 64oz. container, etc.?

Hope what I am asking makes sense.


----------



## Kraffty

D.J., you have to figure water doesn't really count in the equation until it's mixed it with the concentrate. So whether you use 2, 3 or 4 cans of concentrate to water for 1 gallon, it's still 100% Welches juice at that point. So unless you're substituting out the water for another ingredient you're fine. Mine's in the secondary now and starting to drop down it's cloudy layer. Other than Welches and a few bananas I've got straight niagra wine going so far, additions to come later.

Mike


----------



## wineforfun

Ok, so the water isn't in the equation, then it would be something like using 64oz. Old Orchard and 64oz. Welchs, if you were making a gallon, that would be against the rules, correct?


----------



## Kraffty

Sounds like a 50/50 mix not 80% min.
Mike


----------



## wineforfun

Ok, I think I got it then. I thought, at first, it had to be 80% juice, less the water. But as usual I was confused.
Thanks.


----------



## Arne

wineforfun said:


> Ok, so the water isn't in the equation, then it would be something like using 64oz. Old Orchard and 64oz. Welchs, if you were making a gallon, that would be against the rules, correct?


 
Think this is a case of don't ask, don't tell. They are both just store bought juices. As long as you use a juice that welches makes also, probably not any difference. I don't make the rules, but my opiinion is go for it. Arne.


----------



## dralarms

Oh crap, you are supposed to dilute the frozen concentrate to get your 80%. Dang any body for a concord port?


----------



## Kraffty

dralarms, at least your wine won't be judged as thin or watery. Doesn't it take 35 or 40% brandy to make it a port? Maybe someone can come up with a "Port Light".
Mike


----------



## dralarms

Idk but its thick. Maybe I can water it down with vodka


----------



## chasemandingo

This sucks! Now im gonna have to make 5 batches and test each one right before they need sent out in order to decide which one to submit!!!!


----------



## kryptonitewine

chasemandingo said:


> This sucks! Now im gonna have to make 5 batches and test each one right before they need sent out in order to decide which one to submit!!!!



Just mix the 5 batches together.


----------



## dessertmaker

kryptonitewine said:


> Just mix the 5 batches together.



Once you add one of my 10 ingredients you'rr guaranteed a win anyway. Id start with the vizine.


----------



## kryptonitewine

dessertmaker said:


> Once you add one of my 10 ingredients you'rr guaranteed a win anyway. Id start with the vizine.



Pepperoni, green, yellow, red, Jalapeño, chipotle, habanero, ghost, chili, sport pepper wine?


----------



## wineon4

Mine is boiling up a storm. I started it at 1.10 in a 6 gallon batch since I hope to put 3 gallon back and make a sweet sparking wine before I stabilize and bottle some for the competition. Checked it last evening after a week in the primary at a vigorous ferment, it was still at 1.05 and tastes terrific.


----------



## the_rayway

I'm attempting to go light and fruity with mine, using a few ingredients that I've been thinking about for awhile (not Visine  ) 

My family are all very impressed that I'm entering a wine competition; I just neglect to tell them it's entirely for bragging rights! Lol.


----------



## jamesngalveston

i didnt enter cause i didnt want to beat danger dave and embarass him.....
lol 
go dave go....im rooting for you.


----------



## chasemandingo

I found some interesting looking plants in the back yard that I just threw in the primary. Ought to add a certain, 'je ne sais quoi'.


----------



## dessertmaker

chasemandingo said:


> I found some interesting looking plants in the back yard that I just threw in the primary. Ought to add a certain, 'je ne sais quoi'.




This little flower and lots of leaves from this plant ought to do the trick. Be sure to sample some of the wine before you package it up. You'll have a good nightshade--ER... I... mean... A good night. Yes a good night!


----------



## Rodnboro

I have a gallon of white and a gallon of blush going right now. Ill taste each and see which one I'll enter. I'm keeping the recipes simple. I guess 6 months is long enough for a Welch's??


----------



## dangerdave

I've really stepped outside the box---and my comfort zone---on this one. I've got three different ones going, and holding onto my secrets. I'll decide later what to send in. I hope one of them comes out decent, because they're all looking funkie right now!

Pitched the yeast yesterday...fermenting _slowly_ in the cool basement. I guess I've got plenty of time to start over if need be.


----------



## wineon4

Dave place a small ceramic heater by your wines. That is what I use in my basement next to any wine that is still in the fermenting stages.


----------



## dessertmaker

wineon4 said:


> Dave place a small ceramic heater by your wines. That is what I use in my basement next to any wine that is still in the fermenting stages.



Better idea: Put it in the microwave!!!!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

well you could send to me for a pre test...lol


----------



## dangerdave

wineon4 said:


> Dave place a small ceramic heater by your wines. That is what I use in my basement next to any wine that is still in the fermenting stages.


 
I've got several brew belts. I used to use them all the time on every wine I made. I've been working on a slower fermentation process at slightly cooler temps, just to see how things turn out different...and they do. The wine room runs somewhere between 65F-68F most of the time. The wines will start out at that temp, spike at around 72F-74F during primary fermentation, then drop off over the last several days.

The jury is still out---for me---as to whether this makes a better wine. I've tried it with the DB recipe, and it definately lends the wine a different character. Seth confirmed my findings with a cold (55F) ferment he did this past summer. It's all very interesting, indeed.


----------



## Arne

LOL, the bottom dropped out on the thermometer, have a big box in the basement with a electric heater blowin into it. Hope the ferment finishes, although pretty sure it will, was down to 1.010 tonite. Mite try desert makers idea. My poor brass monkeys are havin a problem. forgot to take them in. LOL, Arne.


----------



## dangerdave

I'm headed home from work to stir mine up and see how they're doing. Attempting the extraordinary can result in calamity...or..._triumph_!


----------



## Arne

Ha, mine is below 1.000, heading for the secondary tomorrow, if I get enough time. Probaly have to work instead. It is really cold here, didn't think the ferment would ever finish down, but helped it along with a big box and a small electric heater. We shall see how that works out. Still fighting for last place. Arne.


----------



## the_rayway

I'll fight you for that last place status Arne - mine's been racked to secondary and acting strangely...


----------



## jamesngalveston

what you mean acting strangely......show a pic


----------



## the_rayway

It doesn't look strange, but it does currently smell strange. 

My thought is that because the secret ingredient is fairly high in acid, it is stressing out the yeast. I'll be splash racking it and adding some extra nutrient to make sure it calms itself down a bit. 

TBC...


----------



## jamesngalveston

look strange no big deal, smell strange..that is another story.
stay on top of it.....


----------



## kryptonitewine

My batch is the gassiest stuff I've ever made.


----------



## Arne

kryptonitewine said:


> My batch is the gassiest stuff I've ever made.


 
Ya know, I had a dog like that once. LOL, Arne.


----------



## jamesngalveston

arne, i had a wife like that..either my 2 are 3rd.


----------



## chasemandingo

Once you've had one, why have a 2nd or 3rd.....and I'm not talking about glasses of wine! lol
Also, I have my second Welch's going today. I've come up with some interesting names like "Old Canadian Buck" and "Tropical Rain". Who wants to compete with that???


----------



## jamesngalveston

after 5 i decided i could never be loyal ever.....its just something thats not in my style...i have to have a choice all the time for everything...no such thing as a no win scenario...


----------



## jswordy

jamesngalveston said:


> after 5 i decided i could never be loyal ever.....its just something thats not in my style...i have to have a choice all the time for everything...no such thing as a no win scenario...



Well, I gotta say one thing about that decision, James - you sure studied hard on it before you made it!


----------



## jamesngalveston

lol, wordy...yea i guess i did....never quite thought of it like that.....


----------



## wineforfun

I got to thinking about the judging of this and decided I would like to be a judge.  All those bottles to "judge" would really help fill some empty spaces in my wine storage area.


----------



## dralarms

Thats funny right there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## chasemandingo

I'm using a strain of yeast that will guarantee a win! It is top secret. Developed deep in my pantry. Cultured on a loaf of wonder bread. Nutrient plates have been innoculated! Everyone might as well drop out....


----------



## dangerdave

My three one gallon batches are going into secondary tomorrow. It seems strange working with such tiny batches. My first gallons. They are colorful! Are they supposed to be that color?


----------



## the_rayway

You mean that greenish tint with the mold growing on top? YES! Absolutely. 

Don't change a thing...


----------



## LoneStarLori

chasemandingo said:


> I'm using a strain of yeast that will guarantee a win! It is top secret. Developed deep in my pantry. Cultured on a loaf of wonder bread. Nutrient plates have been innoculated! Everyone might as well drop out....




HA! Can it top my secret strain? A two year old sourdough starter.


----------



## dangerdave

If you guys knew what I was making, you'd laugh your butts off...then back on again! I came in last in the previous contest. No where to go but up!


----------



## the_rayway

I'm looking forward to putting: 
"Seventeenth Place in the WMT (Unofficial) Welches Wine Competition"

Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Kraffty

just wanted to add and test my signature line,


----------



## Kraffty

oh, yeah, that works just fine,
Mike


----------



## chasemandingo

I'm sure you will place high Danger, someone has to put Ohio back on the map....


----------



## kryptonitewine

Kraffty said:


> just wanted to add and test my signature line,



I use the ipad app and sigs don't show up. Hope they fix that.


----------



## dangerdave

Kraffty said:


> oh, yeah, that works just fine,
> Mike


 
No silver medals were injured in the completion of this contest.


----------



## Kraffty

Dave, are you implying that I didn't take 2nd place or that my medal wasn't pure silver? Maybe just a base metal or a cutout piece of cardboard spray painted silver, is that what I'm hearing....
M


----------



## dangerdave

Yes. I mean, no. Maybe. I don't know!

Your strawberry wine was very good, though. Was that what you added to your gift boxes this year?


----------



## Kraffty

Yes, it's one of the wines, only leaves me with 8 bottles, think I'll stash them away for a while. I can tell by your hemming and hawing you're still not sure about the whole medalist thing, you got a bronze didn't you?
Mine came with a real "Certificate of Audacity" but a cat or skeeter pee'd on it. Is your's really solid like this one?


----------



## dangerdave

Mine was made of chocolate...so I ate it. 

My three Welchs are in secondary. They'll sit for ten days...then proceed to stabilize and clear. They look---"interesting".


----------



## chasemandingo

I have one batch bottled...one in secondary....and one in primary. Will hold a tasting one week before I need to ship the bottle to determine which batch to enter.


----------



## wineon4

It happened AGAIN, I was moving my carboy of Welches Concord by the handle and when I lifted it, it swung to the side and bumped a carboy next to it and SMASH 5 gallon of concord wine all over 3 rooms of my home, Kitchen, Living and Dining and it ran down into my basement and through my heat ducts into my furnace. This is my second broken carboy in 2 months both were Concord. I will post some photos soon. I now plan to go to the better bottle. This time it happened just before my family was to show up for our family Christmas party, when my sister the (Matriarch) got there my wife and I were on our hands and knees cleaning up an horrific mess. Now I have to start a new batch for this contest.


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, boy, ouch! I am sorry to hear that, WO4. Frankly, I have never anticipated that kind of thing while hoisting carboys in close quarters. I will try to learn from your misfortune instead of making my own bad luck.

JohnT wasn't there "helping," was he?


----------



## dralarms

Wow, that sucks.


----------



## cmason1957

Not trying to make you feel worse or anything, but you should probably never lift a carboy by just the handle. I recall someone posting that they had one or two carboys break at the neck when using just the carboy carrier. 

One thing I have done is putting most of my carboys in plastic milk crate carriers. That way when I do clunk them it is plastic against plastic. 

It really does suck to lose a batch to something like this.


----------



## Kraffty

The good thing is it sounds like no one had to make an emergency room visit, but what a pain, sorry to hear it. I started with the BB carboys and only have one glass bottle I use mainly for vacuum degassing. I also will try to learn from your bad luck, thanks for the warning. Now back off the the store for you....
Mike


----------



## ffemt128

cmason1957 said:


> Not trying to make you feel worse or anything, but you should probably never lift a carboy by just the handle. I recall someone posting that they had one or two carboys break at the neck when using just the carboy carrier.
> 
> One thing I have done is putting most of my carboys in plastic milk crate carriers. That way when I do clunk them it is plastic against plastic.
> 
> It really does suck to lose a batch to something like this.


 

Yep, I have milk crates for about 75% of my carboys.. I can get them anytime from a neighbor of mine...


----------



## wineon4

I am going to use the milk crate system. I still have lots of Glass and hope to continue using them but all new carboys will be the "Better Bottle" since this is my second such disaster in 2 months.


----------



## Kraffty

I'm pretty sure my winemaking in the house would have come to a screaming halt after the first crash. You must have a patient wife.
Mike


----------



## LoneStarLori

wineon4 said:


> It happened AGAIN, I was moving my carboy of Welches Concord by the handle and when I lifted it, it swung to the side and bumped a carboy next to it and SMASH 5 gallon of concord wine all over 3 rooms of my home, Kitchen, Living and Dining and it ran down into my basement and through my heat ducts into my furnace. This is my second broken carboy in 2 months both were Concord. I will post some photos soon. I now plan to go to the better bottle. This time it happened just before my family was to show up for our family Christmas party, when my sister the (Matriarch) got there my wife and I were on our hands and knees cleaning up an horrific mess. Now I have to start a new batch for this contest.




Oh-em-GEE! I can't imagine the mess that was. I thought breaking one little 3 gal was bad. Now I feel fortunate. In the heat ducts? That has to the most obscure place wine has ever been spilled.

Maybe you should consider a couple of things. 
1= No more concord
2= Change your name Wineon4 to wineonFLOOR.


----------



## wineon4

LoneStarLori said:


> Oh-em-GEE! I can't imagine the mess that was. I thought breaking one little 3 gal was bad. Now I feel fortunate. In the heat ducts? That has to the most obscure place wine has ever been spilled.
> 
> Maybe you should consider a couple of things.
> 1= No more concord
> 2= Change your name Wineon4 to wineonFLOOR.






Yeah I drilled holes in the duct work and allowed it to drain when I post the photos you will see it running from the ducts. It was a very bad day. Lori I added it to my signature HAHA


----------



## wineon4

Kraffty said:


> I'm pretty sure my winemaking in the house would have come to a screaming halt after the first crash. You must have a patient wife.
> Mike



She loves my wine that saved me but still she was not happy


----------



## Jericurl

Started batch number two today.

I couldn't decide if I wanted to go with cucumber or seaweed.


Well, if nothing else...the must tastes mighty interesting....


----------



## dangerdave

I am soooo sorry to hear about your loss, wineon4.

My three batches are sitting quietly, waiting to see what I will do to..._with_...them next!


----------



## wineon4

Here are some photos of the event


----------



## jswordy

Nice Longboard six pack holders.


----------



## kryptonitewine

That's an unfortunate event. Maybe running it though the HVAC system will give the wine an extra little something to win the competition.


----------



## chasemandingo

I used an old smelly tube sock as a strainer bag for my secret Welch's wine!!! Who is judging the competition again?


----------



## JohnT

wineforfun said:


> I got to thinking about the judging of this and decided I would like to be a judge.  All those bottles to "judge" would really help fill some empty spaces in my wine storage area.


 

well, one man's Hell is another man's Heaven.


----------



## Dend78

first filtering brought to you by Bryant Heating and Cooling hahaha seriously though hate to see that


----------



## wineon4

Dend78 said:


> first filtering brought to you by Bryant Heating and Cooling hahaha seriously though hate to see that



Actually I have been debating about running it through my filter. I still have 2 gallon that I caught in the buckets hahaha. Sounds sick doesn't it.


----------



## chasemandingo

just age in a separate carboy and make sure that the judges get a bottle from that batch!!! lol


----------



## Dend78

wineon4 said:


> Actually I have been debating about running it through my filter. I still have 2 gallon that I caught in the buckets hahaha. Sounds sick doesn't it.



nah all the nasty will settle out or be caught when you filter it, only thing that would worry me if you plan to keep it for extended periods of time it may have something still there to get funky on ya. other than that filter away and enjoy or at least i would


----------



## dessertmaker

Acetone will burn all that sediment out of there for you. Go for it.


----------



## Hokapsig

WO4, I just about cried after seeing that. And I can just imagine the ear beating that I would STILL be taking after that....


----------



## dangerdave

I got my three Welch's wines moved to the clearing stage this week. One of these has got to work!


----------



## Rodnboro

dangerdave said:


> I got my three Welch's wines moved to the clearing stage this week. One of these has got to work!




You wouldn't be using lemon juice in your recipe would you? If so, we're screwed.


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks for the encouragement, Rod.  What I'm making is top secret!


----------



## chasemandingo

God, I got distracted and lost interest for about two weeks . I could have had one of mine bottled. Now I am so far behind that I could never catch up. Although I'll continue to chase the dragon blood....so to speak!


----------



## dangerdave

Don't fret, Chase. There's plenty of time, months even. It's not like this stuff needs to age.

Mine are just sitting there, wondering what I'll do to them next. I've never tasted, nor made, a Welch's wine before, so my expectations are fairly low. The next stage for them is crucial, and totally experimental (emphasis on the "mental").

I'm exploring new territory, here. For me anyway.


----------



## Jericurl

Hmmmm......just reracked both of my WMT Welch's wine contributions.
One is still very grape soda like...I'm not impressed.
The other one smells....not appetizing. I was honestly too scared to taste it.
But I have a plan for both, so I'm just soldiering on.
I plan on tasting them both at the end of February and deciding which to go with then.


----------



## Kraffty

Danger's in the Lab again, be vary scared...

"Weeping Willow Wines unites sadistic horseradish overtones and a nutty strawberry finish in their 2013 Welch's blend."


----------



## wineforfun

dangerdave said:


> I got my three Welch's wines moved to the clearing stage this week. One of these has got to work!



Same here Dave. I have my two sitting and doing their thing with their "special" ingredients. 
I sure hope the judges like jalapeno/grape.


----------



## Kraffty

I'm really pretty happy so far, it does not taste like grape juice at all and I think the combo of Cotes de blanc, opti-white, FT blanc and Med American Oak are working together to keep this pretty mellow right from the beginning. I never considered how much racking and topping off change the volume of the wine. I did my 2nd racking and each time I had to add 3/4 of a bottle of wine to top up. I used my own chablis and then a coastal white and figure I'll rack once more and add about a bottle again which take my welches down to about 90%. I've been trying to push the taste towards a chardonnay kind of wine using citrus zest, dried apricots and oak which don't add to the volume of the wine. I'd love to see other's progress notes, at this point everyone's pretty committed to their wines and probably too far in to start over or change direction anyway.

I'm feeling pretty confident, considering I have no idea what I'm doing.
Mike


----------



## dangerdave

Oh, you really don't want to know what I'm making.  I had a good idea everyone else would run for the grape varieties of Welch's. But they have a lot of other flavors, you know. It was my chance to camp out in the Lab and stir up something interesting. It's my first time for Welch's Wine, so---since you asked, Mike---here's my up and coming wines. And remember, you asked for it!

First we have a delightfully virdant colored wine called, _Weeping Willow Wines Watermellon Wonder Wine_, made from---you can't guess!---Welch's Watermellon Chillers Juice Drink!







^^^The key will be to actually get it to taste like watermellon!^^^ Before you stop laughing, read on!

Next up is _Pepe's Passion_! Made---that's right!---from Welch's Essentials Peach Mango Juice Cocktail!






^^^Sure to be a hit with the kids!^^^

Last, but certainly not least---well maybe---is affectionately named, _Rosy Palm_! Made from Welch's Essentials Cherry Pomegranate Juice Cocktail!







All are made according to the rules, being 80% of the labelled juice, plus some magic. I decided to step way outside the box and attempt what is said cannot be done. I haven't tasted any of them yet!


----------



## Kraffty

Those are friggin GREAT! Outta the box and Outta the truck the box came in. We're having fun now!
Mike


----------



## Hokapsig

Danger,

You are getting points just for the labels. Very nice. 

I was toying with the same notions as I was perusing the juice aisle at Wally World. I saw some very interesting Welch's flavors. I wondered who would take the bait and run with those. 

Looking forward to judging all the participant's best....


----------



## Jericurl

I think the tide is turning on my first candidate.

I used currants, elderberry, vanilla, and oak.
It's starting to taste more like wine and a little less like flavored grape drink.

And I've just tasted the 2nd batch. 
When I started a couple of months ago, I went from "this is going to be awesome" to "I've made a terrible mistake" fairly quickly.
Now it's just become an exercise in saving 3 gallons of fermented liquid.

Before you wonder what the heck I was thinking...I was going for the refreshing taste of a Pimm's on a summer day.
White grape juice, cucumber, ginger, cranberries, mint.....
All you could smell/taste was overwhelming cucumber....and cooked tasting cucumber, not nice, crisp fresh cucumber.


----------



## dangerdave

I've been busy installing wood flooring in my family room, so I've been neglecting my wines. Almost done with the floor, so I'll be moving along with my Welch's wines soon. I have no idea how these are going to turn out.

I'll be sending the lesser of these three evils out for judging.


----------



## wineon4

My remake is doing great, ready to rack and clear. I like it dry but will be back sweeting for the contest.


----------



## Arne

dangerdave said:


> I've been busy installing wood flooring in my family room, so I've been neglecting my wines. Almost done with the floor, so I'll be moving along with my Welch's wines soon. I have no idea how these are going to turn out.
> 
> I'll be sending the lesser of these three evils out for judging.


 
Well, now we know what your secret ingredient is. 20% sawdust. Good luck with it,Arne.


----------



## jswordy

Arne said:


> Well, now we know what your secret ingredient is. 20% sawdust. Good luck with it,Arne.



Hmm … I thought it was 20% polyurethane. Maybe Dave will clarify.


----------



## jojabri

Oooh, this looks like a HOOT! Wish I would have caught this before! 

Oh well, I suppose I can spectate the shenanigans and hope to get a few ideas along the way.


----------



## Arne

jswordy said:


> Hmm … I thought it was 20% polyurethane. Maybe Dave will clarify.


 
Add that to the sawdust wine, strain the wine off and maybe we will get a new indestructable chip board. Make our fortunes.  Arne.


----------



## dangerdave

jojabri said:


> Oooh, this looks like a HOOT! Wish I would have caught this before!
> 
> Oh well, I suppose I can spectate the shenanigans and hope to get a few ideas along the way.


 
Don't worry, Gina. I'm sure we'll do this again. This is our second unofficial contest. When this round is over this Spring, we'll start another one. You are welcome to join in any time.


----------



## kryptonitewine

Not a single post the entire month of February. Everyone must be busy tweaking their wines.


Jim


----------



## dangerdave

I was just wondering today when we might amp up the rhetoric for this contest. No smack-talk yet? Anyone?

I've got one done and "aging". I've got to move on the other two soon. Then I'll have to pick the best for the contest. They're in little gallon jugs, sitting behind the bigger carboys, so I often forget they are there.


----------



## kryptonitewine

That's good Dave. Forget all about them until July. 


Jim


----------



## Rodnboro

Well, I made 2. They're both aging and clearing. I'll send my worst one just to make it fair.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

Rodnboro said:


> Well, I made 2. They're both aging and clearing. I'll send my worst one just to make it fair.


 
What a great idea..._for you_!


----------



## dralarms

Well,

I'm going to win on label alone.


----------



## sour_grapes

Did Debbie sign off on this design?


----------



## dralarms

Nope, lol


----------



## ffemt128

dralarms said:


> Well,
> 
> I'm going to win on label alone.


 
People do buy wine for the label. I originally decided to buy a bottle of Doobie's Jackass Red meerly for the fact that it had a picture of a Jackass (donkey) named Doobie. Turned out to be pretty good wine. Doobie Blues, their white, was very good as well. Our state store quit carrying it though.


----------



## wineforfun

dralarms, you are correct, your label is the winner.

As far as my Welchs entries go, I have been secretly sending JohnT sample bottles every week for the last two months. He has approved all of them, except one, so apparently they meet his "Welchs tongue". The one he didn't approve of he mentioned could use more of a Welchs taste, so I added some more concentrate for him to enjoy. After resubmitting, I got a rave review from him.


----------



## JohnT

dangerdave said:


> I was just wondering today when we might amp up the rhetoric for this contest. No smack-talk yet? Anyone?
> 
> I've got one done and "aging". I've got to move on the other two soon. Then I'll have to pick the best for the contest. They're in little gallon jugs, sitting behind the bigger carboys, so I often forget they are there.


 
Is that an invite for me to chime in here?????


----------



## chasemandingo

I've got my two covered sitting on the dresser. Both have been hit with super kleer and need racked off the lees. I'll give em another week or two after that and then into the bottles they go. Im relying on luck to provide me with a winning bottle since I have no idea what i'm doing lol!!!


----------



## Kraffty

Well I'm not feeling like I've got anything that's developed enough to brag about..... *YET!* I've also been neglecting mine (busy working on my Winehouse) and just letting it rest. It is very clear but has a very thin dusting at the bottom that I plan on racking off of for the last time tonight. Taste is interesting, got a tiny oak, cinnamon, subtle apricot and citrus flavor but over all kind of flat feeling/tasting. I'm hoping adding a little acid blend tonight will work the same as adding a pinch of salt to a nice pot of sauce and really brighten it up. Do we have a rough deadline in front of us yet? I'd like to start planning a final bottling timeframe. Hopefully, come Monday I'll have a whole bunch of Smack to spread around here.
Mike


----------



## dangerdave

We've been working, roughly, with a six month time frame. So, since we started on 1-17-14, we're looking at mid-May for judging. Let's shoot for being ready to start shipping beginning of May.

Chase, I'm sitting exactly where you are. I've actually got one done, ready for bottling---I think. The other two have been neglected, just sitting there. I still need to choose one to send in. The others were just for fun and experience.

First time doing anything Welch's for me, and the first time doing one gallon batches. I presume to be whooped by some of the more savvy Welch's veterans. I'm ready to learn my lessons.


----------



## chasemandingo

Don't sell yourself short Dave! I do have a recipe for Welch's that I think rocks but it unfortunately will not be my entry. I had a one gallon batch made and bottled. Then I realized it needed a few tweaks and I drank the other four bottles lol. Whenever I get around to making it again with the added tweaks I will send a bottle down your way!


----------



## Kraffty

I think I'll bottle this weekend, done with tweaks - now it just needs time. While it's really come around in the last month or so I look forward to trying it in another 4 or 5 months. Do we still have a bunch of entries giving this a shot?
Mike


----------



## dralarms

Mine's in the bottle waiting on addresses.


----------



## wineforfun

haha
I forgot all about this. Hope I didn't drink all my entries.


----------



## dangerdave

With all the stuff going on in my goofy little life, I had pushed this contest out of my mine. I'd better bottle those wines!

Looking forward to under-achieving again on this one. But I'm learning lessons on making _better_ Welch's wine.

I'm adding that to my resume, John!


----------



## dralarms

If Johnt is really gonna be a judge we need to all chip in and get him a iron stomach. He's gonna need it after drinking all that welches.


----------



## dangerdave

I still have absolutely no idea who to ask to be our judges this time around. I had foolishly hoped for volunteers. I think the "Welch's" part might have scared them off!

I bet if we had a En Primeur contest, judges would come crawling out of the woodwork.


----------



## Boatboy24

dangerdave said:


> I still have absolutely no idea who to ask to be our judges this time around. I had foolishly hoped for volunteers. I think the "Welch's" part might have scared them off!
> 
> I bet if we had a En Primeur contest, judges would come crawling out of the woodwork.



I've never tasted Welches wine. I can volunteer to be a neutral party. Especially if it gets me "an in" for the En Primeur contest. 

I'm not near any other members though. So logistically, it could be a challenge. Unless everyone wants to come to DC.


----------



## dangerdave

See! I told you! 

You are in, Jim. Thank you for volunteering.

We still need one more...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I've never tasted Welches wine. I can volunteer to be a neutral party. Especially if it gets me "an in" for the En Primeur contest.
> 
> I'm not near any other members though. So logistically, it could be a challenge. Unless everyone wants to come to DC.



Poor guy must be so starved for wine due to his Lenten observance.... ::


----------



## Kraffty

Did I ever mention how much I admire Boatboy24? OH did I type that out loud?


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Did I ever mention how much I admire Boatboy24? OH did I type that out loud?



Flattery will get you everywhere.


----------



## jojabri

dangerdave said:


> I still have absolutely no idea who to ask to be our judges this time around. I had foolishly hoped for volunteers. I think the "Welch's" part might have scared them off!
> 
> I bet if we had a En Primeur contest, judges would come crawling out of the woodwork.



If I had better sommelier skills, I'd volunteer. Then again, how much of a sommelier do you have to be for Welch's (not that I knock anybody's anything wine). I suppose if you really NEED someone, I'm in.


----------



## the_rayway

Er...right. Welches Competition. Excuse me while I wander down to the basement to try and find that carboy...


----------



## wineforfun

I personally think Jim(jswordy) should be a judge. He is a very experienced Welchs winemaker.


----------



## Arne

Don't believe mine will be ready by May. Basement has been too cold this winter and things have been progressing, but really slow. Probably try for the next one. Good luck to all who finish and enter. Arne.


----------



## ffemt128

I'll volunteer to be a judge. Let me know if you need me and I'll forward my address...Arne, I wouldn't worry too much. Enter it will be good..


----------



## JohnT

dralarms said:


> If Johnt is really gonna be a judge we need to all chip in and get him a iron stomach. He's gonna need it after drinking all that welches.



pfffffft. just when you think a thread is dead........

i remember an episode of the simpsons where homer judges a chilli cook off. he took a table candle and coated is mouth with hot wax. amazing how one can find the perfect idea!


----------



## Kraffty

Uhhhhhhhh I don't know where it all went......


----------



## dangerdave

Gina, I was hoping you would join one of our contests. I find you very creative.

Doug, you are in for judging this one. Thanks for volunteering! I need a PM from you and Jim with your home 20, and I'll feed it to the contestants as needed.

Aren: No worries, my man! You can shoot for the next one.

Mine have advanced to the bottling stage. I think the Cherry Palm will be my entery, but you never know.


----------



## jojabri

dangerdave said:


> Gina, I was hoping you would join one of our contests. I find you very creative.



Thanks for the compliment, made me smile Dave. I actually did make one but I started too late, then it got bottled, now it's pretty much gone except for a few I have stocked back. Even young, it was pretty darn good, cant wait to see what becomes once it sits properly.

I can't find my exact recipe, but if I recall correctly,this is somewhere in the ballpark for 6 gal:

18 cans Welch's white grape peach concentrate
1 bag 48 oz Wal-Mart frozen tropical fruit blend (pineapple, mango, strawberries and papaya) minus the strawberries because I needed them for something else
2 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp yeast energizer
Red Star Pasteur Champagne yeast
Sugar to 1.085 sg ( I can't remember how much it was)
Water to 6 gal

Method:

Plop concentrate in primary add water to 3gal. Fruit goes in "DB" presser bag. Stir between addition of pectic, energizer, and nutrient. 

Melt sugar to simple syrup in water. Add simple syrup to fermenter, then fill water to 6 gal.

Let sit overnight covered.

The next day I rehydrated the yeast, and "fed" it 2 oz of must every 15 mins for 1 hour. (this has pretty much become common practice for me). Add the yeast starter to primary.

Stir and squeeze bad daily til SG is under 1.000, move to secondary.


Notes:

Started 2/1/14
Pitched 2/2/2014
2/3/2014 SG = 1075 Squeeze bag & stir
2/4/2014 SG =1.010 Squeeze bag & stir
2/5/2014 SG =1.003 Squeeze bag & stir
2/6/2014 SG =1.000 Squeeze bag & stir
Removed bag and racked to secondary 2/7/2014 SG =0.994
Let sit to 2/28/2014 SG 0.994 Stabilized, back sweetened (2 additional cans of concentrate and a bit of water heated to melt sugar), and sparkolloided
Bottled 3/7/2014

Apparently I didn't write down the FG reading either. I HAVE to get more anal retentive with that.

It's beyond me why it fermented so quickly, but it did. Also it cleared out like a beast. I was making an attempt at using a basic recipe, mixed with DB technique. Apparently it worked... it's gone.


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks for sharing your notes, Gina. It benefits us all to see how others do it. 

If yours is "pretty good", then you should send it in this time around. I don't think mine qualifies for that much praise. I'm sure mine will improve over time as well, but we're being judged on our young wines.

You made yours within the timeframe, so if you want, you can send it in. Just let me know. It's all for fun anyway. And all the bragging rights you can stand!


----------



## jojabri

dangerdave said:


> Thanks for sharing your notes, Gina. It benefits us all to see how others do it.
> 
> If yours is "pretty good", then you should send it in this time around. I don't think mine qualifies for that much praise. I'm sure mine will improve over time as well, but we're being judged on our young wines.
> 
> You made yours within the timeframe, so if you want, you can send it in. Just let me know. It's all for fun anyway. And all the bragging rights you can stand!



Yeeeeaaaahhh, went and checked on it today I have a few bottles left but I think I'd be embarrassed. Ya see, I don't have any filtration system yet, and it's not as clear as I'd like it to be. Hopefully I'll have enough saved back after I work next Saturday to get my AIO ordered.

So, methinks polite pass. I'll be looking out for future opportunities though.


----------



## dralarms

Oh, send it in. I'll bet there is some cloudiness in a bunch of ours.


----------



## dangerdave

Listen to the doctor. He knows best. How much more Chi Pass can you get than Welch's wines? Seriously! 

Anyway, since I'm considering actually sending in my cherry pomegranate, I had to redo the label. I just wasn't happy with it. This one is much better, IMO.


----------



## jojabri

dralarms said:


> Oh, send it in. I'll bet there is some cloudiness in a bunch of ours.



I'll mull it over.



dangerdave said:


> Listen to the doctor. He knows best. How much more Chi Pass can you get than Welch's wines? Seriously!
> 
> Anyway, since I'm considering actually sending in my cherry pomegranate, I had to redo the label. I just wasn't happy with it. This one is much better, IMO.



1) I may well just listen to the dr.  When are they due and how many would I need? I was considering just chucking one in your general direction when we're up in your area next month.

2) Believe me, I could get more Chi Pass than Welch's... Foraging dandelions, picking my brother and dad's berries this summer.. Going to Wal-Mart Monday after Easter to pick up 1/2 price Easter candies for candy wines.. I am really major into sales shopping, couponing, cash-back apps, rebating, etc. We grew up dirt poor, so it's been engrained into my very being.

3) Oooh! I don't think any of my local stores carry Welch's Cherry/Pom. I recently bottled up an Old Orchard Cherry Pom from frozen concentrate that I am IN LOVE with! I did the Blueberry/Pom previously and I wasn't as fond of the blueberry taste then I noticed Meijer had several more Old Orchard Flavors. Not to mention Meijer also very frequently has them on sale 10 for $10 and get the 11th free, plus I get coupons for $1 off 4, so base price on juice for it is like $14 for 6 gal. Yep that's how I roll.

Just because I'm proud of my cherry/pom label and it totally reminds me of an ex-but-still-friends who has recently come back into my life: Hahaha, my inner nerd wouldn't let me touch Mythology without using Greco/Roman text/fonts.


----------



## dangerdave

Love the label, of course.

We'll be sending our Welch's wines to the judges beginning of May (in a couple of weeks). Two judges. Same wine to each. Then they do their thing and we suffer the consequences.

Your frugal side probably won't like the shipping costs. I'm just glad I don't ship wine very often.


----------



## ffemt128

dangerdave said:


> Gina, I was hoping you would join one of our contests. I find you very creative.
> 
> Doug, you are in for judging this one. Thanks for volunteering! I need a PM from you and Jim with your home 20, and I'll feed it to the contestants as needed.
> 
> Aren: No worries, my man! You can shoot for the next one.
> 
> Mine have advanced to the bottling stage. I think the Cherry Palm will be my entery, but you never know.


 

PM Sent. I'll think up something creative to get multiple input.


----------



## dangerdave

Yes, judges, feel free to employ other in your effort to build a consensus. Or drink it all yourself! Your choice.

Please share your experience with us all, and choose a Gold, Silver, and Bronze medal winner.

Note: no actual real medals will be awarded! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## LoneStarLori

dangerdave said:


> Love the label, of course.
> 
> We'll be sending our Welch's wines to the judges beginning of May (in a couple of weeks). Two judges. Same wine to each. Then they do their thing and we suffer the consequences.
> 
> Your frugal side probably won't like the shipping costs. I'm just glad I don't ship wine very often.



I personally think mine is a lost cause,  but I went to the trouble to make it, so I'm going to send it in. It may just be that I'm expecting a good wine from real grapes. 
To clarify, we only have to send in two bottles, one to each judge? Do I need to send a split or 750? Are all the judges going to taste these, or only the two? 

Pardon my ignorance, it's my first _important_ competition.


----------



## dangerdave

Last time, the judges employed extra people to help taste the wine. Our judges have expressed the desire to do so this time as well. So let's send them a 750ml bottle.

Don't worry, Lori. This is my first time making Welch's wine. I could have been safe and used the Niagara or Concord versions, but I went way out on that shakey limb to use some stuff that might not really be considered "fruit juice" in the first place, and certainly doesn't contain much grape juice.

It's a goofy contest with questionable results and enigmatic rewards. All for fun. Send in your crap and the judges will compare it to the rest of our crap and the least crappy will win! What fun, huh?

We'll be sending out our wines at the end of next week, so get your crap together! 

One other note to our esteemed judges: The two of you, after tasting everyone's wines, will need to corroborate your results---combine their choices---to come up with our winners. If needed, we can add Bronze, Copper, Tin, Aluminium, and/or Iron Medals, but hopefully you two can agree on the top three.


----------



## Boatboy24

dangerdave said:


> Send in your crap and the judges will compare it to the rest of our crap and the least crappy will win!



Gee, it sounds so good. I can't wait to taste all this crap.


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> Gee, it sounds so good. I can't wait to taste all this crap.



Looking forward to it as well. We'll have to compare notes after the tasting..


----------



## Boatboy24

Since we could possibly have reds, whites, fruit wines, ports, etc. would it be possible to have serving recommendations? Ie: serve lightly chilled, room temp, etc.


----------



## LoneStarLori

dangerdave said:


> L
> 
> It's a goofy contest with questionable results and enigmatic rewards. All for fun. Send in your crap and the judges will compare it to the rest of our crap and the least crappy will win! What fun, huh?
> 
> We'll be sending out our wines at the end of next week, so get your crap together!
> 
> One other note to our esteemed judges: The two of you, after tasting everyone's wines, will need to corroborate your results---combine their choices---to come up with our winners. If needed, we can add Bronze, Copper, Tin, Aluminium, and/or Iron Medals, but hopefully you two can agree on the top three.



I bottled mine today. Since I have never submitted a wine, should I label it or just put a gold sticker on it? 

As far as crap goes, I got a big surprise today when I gave it to my husband to taste and he said it was one of the best wines I have ever made. Now if it weren't for him marrying me, I would say the man has NO taste.


----------



## ffemt128

LoneStarLori said:


> I bottled mine today. Since I have never submitted a wine, should I label it or just put a gold sticker on it?
> 
> As far as crap goes, I got a big surprise today when I gave it to my husband to taste and he said it was one of the best wines I have ever made. Now if it weren't for him marrying me, I would say the man has NO taste.



Label or not, your choice. Last batch were all labeled.


----------



## wineforfun

Boatboy24 said:


> Since we could possibly have reds, whites, fruit wines, ports, etc. would it be possible to have serving recommendations? Ie: serve lightly chilled, room temp, etc.



Funny you should say that as that is what I am doing. I will put a sticker on mine, "serve slightly chilled".

And since Dave is recommending we send a 750 to each, I will be blindly competing. I only made 1 gal. batches of a few different versions so haven't tried any of it yet. Let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Simpsini

Gina

Is the frozen concentrate you use for your wine & use to back sweeten? I've wanted to try this type of wine for a while and wanted to make sure?

Dave


----------



## wineforfun

Dave,
jamesngalveston has a recipe that uses the above Welchs you mention. And then you use it to backsweeten also. Pretty good if you like grape/peach.


----------



## dralarms

Simpsini said:


> Gina
> 
> Is the frozen concentrate you use for your wine & use to back sweeten? I've wanted to try this type of wine for a while and wanted to make sure?
> 
> Dave




That is the exact package I use when I make white grape peach. I like it.


----------



## Simpsini

DJ & DR. - Thanks for the quick response. I'm going to give this a try right after my 2nd batch of DB is finished. 

Dave


----------



## wineforfun

Use 4 cans per gallon.


----------



## dralarms

Yes, use 4 cans per gallon


----------



## jojabri

Simpsini said:


> Gina
> 
> Is the frozen concentrate you use for your wine & use to back sweeten? I've wanted to try this type of wine for a while and wanted to make sure?
> 
> Dave



Yup, that's it.


----------



## chasemandingo

So anyone with experience on how to ship these things? I am guessing all those in the competition will be receiving a P.M. with the judges addresses. I just don't know the regulations on this stuff....


----------



## ffemt128

chasemandingo said:


> So anyone with experience on how to ship these things? I am guessing all those in the competition will be receiving a P.M. with the judges addresses. I just don't know the regulations on this stuff....



Ups or fedex. No postal service. Ive always shipped UPS and packed it very well. I've never been asked what I was shipping.


----------



## Kraffty

I've been lucky enough to have a neighbor in a wine club who gives me all his wine shipping boxes. If you don't have access to some of those, pack it as safely as you possibly can and just for overkill pack all that into another slightly larger box and ship ups. No need to list contents.
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

You could buy one shipment of wine from wtso.com. Get a nice wine, and a free shipping box, to boot!


----------



## wineforfun

I am always asked by my local UPS what the contents are and I state that it is marinade for steak and chicken. No problem with that.
Also, I have some empty paper rolls(tubes) from work(used with our 18" and 36" rolls of paper) and they work great for the 375ml bottles, as they are very heavy duty. I would assume a Kinkos, etc. may have some too.


----------



## dangerdave

I have used wine shippers from ulead before (not cheap), but for single bottles, I just over-pack like crazy, and double box if I'm worried. I even write "fragile" on the outside of the box---which might or might not make any difference to UPS, but it makes me feel better about it. The nice folks at my local shipping store are nice enough to never ask what's inside.

Don't ask, don't tell. Great policy!


----------



## ffemt128

dangerdave said:


> I have used wine shippers from ulead before (not cheap), but for single bottles, I just over-pack like crazy, and double box if I'm worried. I even write "fragile" on the outside of the box---which might or might not make any difference to UPS, but it makes me feel better about it. The nice folks at my local shipping store are nice enough to never ask what's inside.
> 
> Don't ask, don't tell. Great policy!


 
That's pretty much what I do, pack extra careful with lots of padding. I also have a food saver so I make a food saver back in hopes that if there was breakage that the bag would not tear from the glass and would hopefully contain any liquid.


----------



## dangerdave

Oh, and in one of my previous posts...

I used the word "crap" with the utmost respect and affection for the abilities of my fellow (and femellow) wine makers.


----------



## Boatboy24

dangerdave said:


> Oh, and in one of my previous posts...
> 
> I used the word "crap" with the utmost respect and affection for the abilities of my fellow (and femellow) wine makers.



Glad you clarified that. I was thinking I had signed up to drink sewage.


----------



## jojabri

dangerdave said:


> Oh, and in one of my previous posts...
> 
> I used the word "crap" with the utmost respect and affection for the abilities of my fellow (and femellow) wine makers.



Oh, I can admit, mine is probably total crap!


----------



## Kraffty

There's a fine line between the two. Coincidence or conspiracy?


----------



## Jericurl

I've gotta get this stuff bottled this weekend.

I'm still trying to come up with a snazzy name for it.

It's not going to blow anyone's skirt up, that's for sure, but I don't think it will make anyone gag. Well, I hope it won't anyway.
I just want some honest feedback from people who know what good wine is supposed to taste like.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I bottled mine a few days ago. But I'm stuck on a name too. I have serious writers block on this one.


----------



## jojabri

Perhaps' Dave had it right.

We should label it like so..


----------



## Boatboy24

Mr Hankey's Hooch!


----------



## Jericurl

This happened today. It doesn't taste ANYTHING like what I imagined/wanted, lol. Now I've just got to figure out a label and a name.


----------



## dralarms

What does it taste like?


----------



## Jericurl

> What does it taste like?



Angry grape juice.


----------



## Jericurl

I figure I might as well share the recipe, etc.

Now my inspiration was deep in the forest, faerie folk, etc. I missed the mark.


WMT CONTEST STARTED 11/24/13

12 cans red grape juice concentrate
2.6 OZ JUNIPER BERRIES
.6 OZ SWEET WOODRUFF, STEEPED IN HOT WATER
4 OZ ELDERBERRIES
2 tsp BENTONITE CLAY
2 tsp PECTIC ENZYME

1 tsp ACID BLEND
1.5 tsp TANNIN
1.5 tsp YEAST ENERGIZER
3 tsp YEAST NUTRIENT

water to a little over 3 gallons
enough sugar achieve SG TO 1.09

Montrachet yeast



racked to secondary 11/28/2013
added 12 oz raisins, another 4 oz elderberries

01/12 racked and added 1 oz oak chips and 1 lb currants 

I racked again sometime in March but I didn't mark it down anywhere.
I still wasn't liking the flavor so I added about 1 T of Black Walnut extract and some simple syrup to try to bring out the other flavors.

It tastes overwhelmingly of grape juice with just a hint of the woodruff. Maybe it will get some age on it and settle down.


----------



## sour_grapes

Jericurl said:


> Angry grape juice.



I resemble that remark!


----------



## LoneStarLori

I agree with you Jeri on the aging and I hope the judges are used to tasting young wine. Mine is still in diapers and tastes like it.


----------



## dangerdave

Mine, too, ladies. It's no Dragon Blood, that's for sure.

I was going to wish all our contestant 'good luck', but I think that may be more appropriate for our judges!


----------



## wineforfun

LoneStarLori said:


> Mine is still in diapers and tastes like it.



That is a great line.


----------



## Kraffty

I racked down from a 5 to a 3 gallon carboy this weekend and then filled 8 bottles with the overs. I'll let the 3 gallons age for another 6 months or so but I'm ready to send what I have now. I tried tasting it objectively to try to figure what our esteemed judges will think and I have no clue. Looks very clear and bright, smells nice and tastes like some type of alcoholic beverage. One thing's kind of cool though, I started at 1.100 and figure it finished at 13% abv but it doesn't taste hot or harsh to me at all.

Since this is all just an exercise for experience I'm trying a different way of decorating the bottles, if it works I'll post some pictures, even if it doesn't work I'll post the pictures, this is all for fun anyway.
Mike


----------



## LoneStarLori

Yes Mike, pics please. I wanna see some "kraffty" bottle deco.


----------



## wineon4

Sorry folks; but since I broke 2 carboys of my concord I did not get another batch started for this one


----------



## ffemt128

wineon4 said:


> Sorry folks; but since I broke 2 carboys of my concord I did not get another batch started for this one


 

Bummer. Where at in PA are you..


----------



## chasemandingo

So when is the absolute last day for shipping this wine?


----------



## dangerdave

I'm compiling my message list to send out our judges' addresses. I'm asking for confirmation so we know who's in and who's out. Take the next week to ship your wines, and hopefully the judges can start tasting soon thereafter.


----------



## ffemt128

dangerdave said:


> I'm compiling my message list to send out our judges' addresses. I'm asking for confirmation so we know who's in and who's out. Take the next week to ship your wines, and hopefully the judges can start tasting soon thereafter.


 

If they are sent out next week or even the week after the Esteemed Judges could utilize Memorial Day Weekend as a tasting event...


----------



## LoneStarLori

I'm still in. It may be shite, but I'm in.


----------



## sour_grapes

Way to sandbag, Lori!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Who? Meeeee? ::


----------



## chasemandingo

K I'm still in too. Now I have to choose between two different wines soon .....


----------



## dangerdave

ffemt128 said:


> If they are sent out next week or even the week after the Esteemed Judges could utilize Memorial Day Weekend as a tasting event...


 
Very true. Judges, feel free to take your time. Wine makers are (suppose to be) patient people.

Edit: Ok, addresses sent out! If you're in the contest and you did not get the message from me, please let me know. If you got the message and are no long in the contest please do likewise.

Good luck contestants and judges! We're all going to need it!


----------



## wineforfun

I am in still too...........................I guess. I haven't tried what I am sending so I will be curious to see how it turned out or how the judges like it.


----------



## Rodnboro

I'm still in also. I kept it simple and made a White Grape/Pineapple and a White Grape/Blueberry. I'm going to send the Blueberry. I hope the judges drink a bottle of their own best before tasting mine. Good luck to all!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Jericurl

Ok, Manthing is going to make my label this weekend. They will be printed on Monday or Tuesday and I'll do my best to get them in the mail next Thursday or Friday.
I've got to figure out how to pack them now!


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> If they are sent out next week or even the week after the Esteemed Judges could utilize Memorial Day Weekend as a tasting event...



That would be good. I think I'll have access to a few neighbors that weekend for additional input.


----------



## winointraining

Dave, I'm sorry but I Have to drop out , mine just didn't turn out right. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, Arne, winointraining, and the_rayway are out. The list dwindles. A good showing, though.

chasemandingo
dangerdave
Dend78
dessertmaker
dralarms
GreginND
Jericurl
jojabri
Kraffty
kryptonitewine
LoneStarLori
Rodnboro
wineforfun
wineon4

I have my chosen, and will be sending it out tomorrow or Tuesday (depending which day I make it to town).


----------



## LoneStarLori

There are some pretty innovative winemakers on that list. 
I'm in trouble.


----------



## calvin

I started a Welch's wine a couple weeks ago. What is the deadline to get it to the judges? I'm thinking I could have it bottled in 2-3 weeks? Probably another week to ship. I don't know if it will be any good or not. Considering its my first try at it I'm guessing not.

Is this contest something you do every year? If so I'd like to get in on the next one for sure. I'd like some feedback on my wine from non biased people.




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## wineforfun

Mine will be sent out late this week. Hopefully they taste mine after they have tried quite a few so maybe their tastebuds are a little "numb" and forgiving.


----------



## dangerdave

calvin said:


> I started a Welch's wine a couple weeks ago. What is the deadline to get it to the judges? I'm thinking I could have it bottled in 2-3 weeks? Probably another week to ship. I don't know if it will be any good or not. Considering its my first try at it I'm guessing not.
> 
> Is this contest something you do every year? If so I'd like to get in on the next one for sure. I'd like some feedback on my wine from non biased people.


 
We started this thing on a whim and continue at the same rate, Calvin. I've got some ideas up my sleave to get more people involved, so we may muddle on.

As for your Welch's, it sounds like you're a bit late. These need to be sent in this week, next at the latest. You could get in on the next one...

..._spoiler alert_: Get a Dragon Blood variation going!


----------



## calvin

Next up. Dragons blood. Thanks dave


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## LoneStarLori

Ok, my boxes are packed, labeled and waiting for Mr. UPS to pick them up this afternoon. I used my own UPS account, not a shipping service and it cost $13.35 PER box.  That's more than I spent making the 3 gallons.


Next time I will send my "marinades" out via USPS Priority Mail. They make a shoe box that works great for about 1/2 the price.


----------



## ffemt128

dangerdave said:


> Ok, Arne, winointraining, and the_rayway are out. The list dwindles. A good showing, though.
> 
> chasemandingo
> dangerdave
> Dend78
> dessertmaker
> dralarms
> GreginND
> Jericurl
> jojabri
> Kraffty
> kryptonitewine
> LoneStarLori
> Rodnboro
> wineforfun
> wineon4
> 
> I have my chosen, and will be sending it out tomorrow or Tuesday (depending which day I make it to town).


 


LoneStarLori said:


> There are some pretty innovative winemakers on that list.
> I'm in trouble.


 
I'm having a hard time figuring how we're going to drink 14 bottles of wine in one day and still be able to function. Definately may involve a picnic. Guess I need to start planning the judging event...


----------



## Kraffty

An ounce at a time, times 14 is equal to about 3 glasses total right? No problem....
Mike


----------



## LoneStarLori

ffemt128 said:


> I'm having a hard time figuring how we're going to drink 14 bottles of wine in one day and still be able to function. Definately may involve a picnic. Guess I need to start planning the judging event...



Don't worry about mine, you will spit it out right away.


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> I'm having a hard time figuring how we're going to drink 14 bottles of wine in one day and still be able to function. Definately may involve a picnic. Guess I need to start planning the judging event...



I've been wondering the same thing myself. I think I'l have 3 judges total. 

For future contests, it may make more sense to use 375s. Cheaper shipping for the entrants too.


----------



## Kraffty

I still think we should have a side competition for labels or appearance, it may not taste great but it can always look good.


----------



## jswordy

So sorry some appear not to have been able to make any *good* Welch's wine. It's not easy to do. The wine first plays mind games on you and psyches you out. The first mistake is in having such a low opinion of the wine ("What the hell - it's Welch's!") that the necessary effort is not expended.

There are a couple folks who started out in the contest who can save the day, though, if they are still in it and send in their bottles. I've tasted some of theirs!



Oh yeah, 375s will not lower your shipping cost. I tried that, it makes about $1.50 difference or less.


----------



## wineforfun

Ok, again judges, since you are going to be consuming a substantial amount (14 bottles in one day), please make mine number 12. By that time, it is going to taste awesome. 

I didn't go over the top on the label but my 375ml bottles are pretty cool.


----------



## ffemt128

A suggestion for the entrants. Please put your screen name somewhere so that the judges will know who deserves credit. If any other forum members are assisting with judging names will not be revealed until after all is said and done ..


----------



## LoneStarLori

Kraffty said:


> I still think we should have a side competition for labels or appearance, it may not taste great but it can always look good.



I second that! It's like playing golf. Doesn't matter how you play, as long as you look good. (at least that's what my husband told me)


----------



## Jericurl

Are you wanting the screen name on the bottle itself? Or just somewhere in the package?


----------



## LoneStarLori

Jericurl said:


> Are you wanting the screen name on the bottle itself? Or just somewhere in the package?



I was told to tape it to/or write it on the bottle somewhere.


----------



## wineforfun

I just taped a piece of paper on the opposite side of my label with chilling instructions and D.J.(wineforfun).


----------



## ffemt128

LoneStarLori said:


> I was told to tape it to/or write it on the bottle somewhere.


 

That will be perfect...


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> That will be perfect...



Yep, that'll definitely work.


----------



## JohnT

Is now a good time to invite you all to join SWALI? 

(The Society of Winemakers Against Lousy Ingredients)

We meet on Thursdays. Just let me know if you guys have any interest, and I will post a copy of the by laws.


----------



## dralarms

JohnT said:


> Is now a good time to invite you all to join SWALI?
> 
> (The Society of Winemakers Against Lousy Ingredients)
> 
> We meet on Thursdays. Just let me know if you guys have any interest, and I will post a copy of the by laws.




Most of us won't qualify since we like welches


----------



## wineforfun

Nah, I think this is an AWESOME time to start WAWS (Welchs Against Wine Snobs). 
We have a great start already with this competition.


----------



## jojabri

Hoping I can still compete. If I don't it's only because I went a little crazy on my budget and spent all my expendable cash on an AIO and filtering system and new equipment. Nobody could fault me for that, right?

I cracked open a bottle of mine, not horrible, nothing to write home about.

I need to think up a good label still... what says "I can make this wine on food stamps!"? If you think about it it's a plus for when when you get old and are on a fixed income. LOL! 

***Patiently waits for John T's comment cuz I know he could spit gold bullets at me***


----------



## dangerdave

John knows---deep in his heart---it takes a _real_ wine master to make good wine out of "lousy ingredients". ::


----------



## Jericurl

Mine is awful.

Seriously.

but I said I would participate, so there you go!


----------



## LoneStarLori

jojabri said:


> what says "I can make this wine on food stamps!"?




haha,, LOVE it.

I can't think of a name at the moment, but here's your background:


----------



## sour_grapes

LoneStarLori said:


> haha,, LOVE it.
> 
> I can't think of a name at the moment, but here's your background:



Name: 
USDA Prime

Subtitle:
We will drink no wine before its Prime!


----------



## wineforfun

Ok judges, wine has been sent. I am told it will be at your secret location by Friday. Once again I was asked if it was liquid and what was in the tubes. Once again I responded with "steak marinade". 

Last time I tried shipping wine, I went to a actual UPS customer service center to mail off the package and they opened it to see what was in it. I explained that it was "elderberry steak marinade" and he said it looks like wine. I was like "huh, I wouldn't send wine to anyone, I would keep it and drink it". Nevertheless, they wouldn't ship it. So I am back to one of those off-site type UPS shipping places.


----------



## dangerdave

The tube gives it away! Box that sucker!

I've gotten socked at work with over-time, so mine hasn't left the cellar yet. Hoping to get it out tomorrow.

"...hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things..." -Andy Dufresne


----------



## wineforfun

Yeah, the tubes are kind of curious looking but I get them free at work and they make great shipping vessels.


----------



## LoneStarLori

When I handed my two re-used AMAZON boxes to the UPS driver, he said "Oh, got a couple of returns, huh?. He did not even think of looking at the recipient. Just scanned it. 
I knew I was saving them for a good reason.


----------



## JohnT

Jericurl said:


> Mine is awful.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> but I said I would participate, so there you go!


 

OK, I hereby recruit Jericurl!!!


----------



## JohnT

jojabri said:


> Hoping I can still compete. If I don't it's only because I went a little crazy on my budget and spent all my expendable cash on an AIO and filtering system and new equipment. Nobody could fault me for that, right?
> 
> I cracked open a bottle of mine, not horrible, nothing to write home about.
> 
> I need to think up a good label still... what says "I can make this wine on food stamps!"? If you think about it it's a plus for when when you get old and are on a fixed income. LOL!
> 
> ***Patiently waits for John T's comment cuz I know he could spit gold bullets at me***


 

Well, Now, I am not a mean person and you are making it WAY too easy.


----------



## JohnT

dangerdave said:


> John knows---deep in his heart---it takes a _real_ wine master to make good wine out of "lousy ingredients". ::


 

That is true to only a certain point for mortal men. Only the good lord could make wine out of water.


----------



## wineforfun

Definition of wine:

n. noun
1. A beverage made of the fermented juice of any of various kinds of grapes, usually containing from 10 to 15 percent alcohol by volume.

2. A beverage made of the fermented juice of any of various other fruits or plants.

3. Something that intoxicates or exhilarates.

Last time I checked, Welchs comes from "concord grapes" therefore fitting the definition of wine. Other Welchs come from "white grapes", again fitting the defintion of wine. So whether you are buying merlot juice buckets, Vintner Harvest juice concentrates or Welchs concentrates, it is all wine.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Jericurl said:


> Mine is awful.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> but I said I would participate, so there you go!




I doubt it. You have a pretty good grasp on combining flavors.


----------



## dangerdave

JohnT said:


> That is true to only a certain point for mortal men. Only the good lord could make wine out of water.


 
Do we have _immortal_ men?

...and I'm pretty sure Thor never made wine. Loki maybe.


----------



## JohnT

wineforfun said:


> Last time I checked, Welchs comes from "concord grapes" therefore fitting the definition of wine.


 

I dunno... Last time I checked, Welch's comes from a can.


----------



## jojabri

I had to watch this again today. Just made me laugh!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPN35EOJlEg[/ame]


----------



## Rodnboro

Mine shipped this morning. The clerk at the UPS store missed her calling. She should've been a police interrogator. Is this a liquid?... What's in it?... Is it glass?... How is it packed?...Sigh this form stating we won't cover any food item breakage. Yes Ma'am!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128

I received a shipping tube about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## wineforfun

Tube? I am guessing that is mine. Was supposed to be there today. Remember, drink mine toward the end of your drinking and it will taste awesome.


----------



## ffemt128

wineforfun said:


> Tube? I am guessing that is mine. Was supposed to be there today. Remember, drink mine toward the end of your drinking and it will taste awesome.



Yes it was yours.....it's prominently displayed in fhe center of the kitchen table.


----------



## Kraffty

The problem with being judged later in the contest is accurate scorecards...


----------



## Jericurl

I actually laughed out loud with that last picture.

Ok everyone, I think we got the labels printed today.
I'm hoping to have this in the mail in the morning, if not, then Monday for sure.
Is it better to do this USPS or UPS?


----------



## calvin

You can't ship liquids via USPS


----------



## Jericurl

Well, that settled that!


----------



## sour_grapes

More to the point, it is a federal offense (literally) to ship alcohol via USPS. To ship via UPS, you are supposed to be an "approved customer" who is licensed, but it is not (to my knowledge) a crime.


----------



## dralarms

Well, itis with great regret that after drinking a bottle of my entry I must withdraw. While my entry might be good in 6 months it is far too green to subject anyone other than myself to it. Ihad hoped it would have aged enough to meet my satisfaction but alas it has not. So I officially bow out with great regret and sorrow.


----------



## jojabri

dralarms said:


> Well, itis with great regret that after drinking a bottle of my entry I must withdraw. While my entry might be good in 6 months it is far too green to subject anyone other than myself to it. Ihad hoped it would have aged enough to meet my satisfaction but alas it has not. So I officially bow out with great regret and sorrow.



Oh come on! I'm sure the judges expect green, it was a short time frame.

Jeri URL claims hers is awful, but is sending it in anyway.

Lonestarlori claims judges are gonna spit hers out and says, quote "I'm still in. It may be shite, but I'm in."

Even though mine ain't pretty, I got talked back into sending it in, and YOU were a supporter: and I quote "Oh, send it. I'll bet there is some cloudiness in a bunch of ours.". I'd be willing to bet there is a fair amount of green in a bunch of ours... quote that.


----------



## Boatboy24

I received two packages yesterday. Looks like Lori's and DJ's.


----------



## dralarms

jojabri said:


> Oh come on! I'm sure the judges expect green, it was a short time frame.
> 
> Jeri URL claims hers is awful, but is sending it in anyway.
> 
> Lonestarlori claims judges are gonna spit hers out and says, quote "I'm still in. It may be suite, but I'm in."
> 
> Even though mine ain't pretty, I got talked back into sending it in, and YOU were a supporter: and I quote "Oh, send it. I'll bet there is some cloudiness in a bunch of ours.". I'd be willing to bet there is a fair amount of green in a bunch of ours... quote that.




You do have a point.


----------



## Jericurl

Yep.

I'm not humblebragging. It's not good wine.

I do think that with some age on it it would be ok, but I know some adjustments need to be made to it.
I'm just not experienced enough to know exactly what the adjustments should be. I'm looking forward to the feedback.


----------



## ffemt128

Still waiting on Lori's.


----------



## jojabri

Sent mine out today. They didn't give me any flack or ask any questions at all. Of course we know all the ppl at office depot because we do all our printing there. I just got on their computer terminal, filled out info for my "steak marinade" and voila.


----------



## GreginND

Sorry. I never did get around to making anything for the contest. So you'll have one less to suffer through. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128

Judging from tracking information I should be receiving Lori's wine today....


----------



## dangerdave

Mine is finally on the way. Sent them out Friday. I got caught up in some family business this past week, and will be out of contact for the rest of this week. Keep the wine flowing, and I'll check in when I'm back on Saturday.

Stay cool, everyone!


----------



## ffemt128

Lori's wine was delivered at 1:31pm according to tracking. Should be there when I get home in an hour....


----------



## ffemt128

Who's was the Mango? Received Lori's and another today. This sounds really interesting.


----------



## chasemandingo

How bout mine? Did it show up yet lol?


----------



## ffemt128

Who's was the Mango. I received Lori's and this one today..


----------



## ffemt128

chasemandingo said:


> How bout mine? Did it show up yet lol?



That must be yours.....


----------



## chasemandingo

That was mine! glad it arrived safe and sound. Drink slightly chilled and with an open mind lol......It is merely Welch's after all.


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> Who's was the Mango. I received Lori's and this one today..



Haven't seen a mango yet.


----------



## chasemandingo

Just checked ups tracking number.....will be there tomorrow


----------



## LoneStarLori

dralarms said:


> Well, itis with great regret that after drinking a bottle of my entry I must withdraw. While my entry might be good in 6 months it is far too green to subject anyone other than myself to it. Ihad hoped it would have aged enough to meet my satisfaction but alas it has not. So I officially bow out with great regret and sorrow.



No fair! you get back in this race and get those 'marinade' bottles in the mail. 
I tasted mine AFTER I sent it out and immediately regretted it. I would have rather not known how bad it was. Green? Yes, almost dayglo green. But, this is a fun contest and as long as no one gets sick, it's all good.


----------



## ffemt128

LoneStarLori said:


> No fair! you get back in this race and get those 'marinade' bottles in the mail.
> I tasted mine AFTER I sent it out and immediately regretted it. I would have rather not known how bad it was. Green? Yes, almost dayglo green. But, this is a fun contest and as long as no one gets sick, it's all good.


 

Hey, I'm not worried about getting sick. We drank Julie's mystery wine that was left at her son's house. Well, I wouldn't say drank, we tasted it...


----------



## dralarms

Ok, ok. I'm not going to be able to send mine out before the end of the week, I'm working out of town right now and leaving early and getting back late. If everyone is doing the tasting on memorial day then I will send it out then. But I don't want to hold up the contest, (of course that might be a good thing) lol


----------



## JohnT

If age is an issue with many of you, then why not postpone the judging for a number of months??


----------



## ffemt128

dralarms said:


> Ok, ok. I'm not going to be able to send mine out before the end of the week, I'm working out of town right now and leaving early and getting back late. If everyone is doing the tasting on memorial day then I will send it out then. But I don't want to hold up the contest, (of course that might be a good thing) lol


 

It won't be any sooner than Memorial Day. Send it out...


----------



## Kraffty

I've straggled behind a bit in finishing up my bottles but I finished them last night and will ship them out today. My experimental decoration didn't go as expected but it did give the overall effect I was trying to achieve, at least that's my story and I'm sticking with it. First I rubber stamped the fronts of the bottles with a custom stamp on a jig I rigged up using watered down latex paint. After that we added the white shrinks and the tied the tag around each bottles neck. The backside of the tags have all the "blah blah blah" stuff about the wine printed on them. This wine has been another fun project and regardless of judging I look at this as another grain of knowledge in this great hobby.

What messed up my schedule was a really cool find. A nursery in Temecula (80 miles south of here) advertised 5 gal., 3 year old grapes for 11.00 each. We drove down and picked up 8 plants, 3 each Cabernet and Sirah and 1 each Chardonney and Pinot Noir. I figure they are all acclimated to my area and all have tiny clusters showing so I may even have some grapes to play with this year. They don't show any shock after being in the ground for a few days so I can now say I have a Mini Vineyard to go with my Mini Winery. Worst case is I'll have my own great grape packs to add to juice buckets.

Best of luck everyone brave enough to enter their wines.


----------



## ffemt128

Kraffty said:


> I've straggled behind a bit in finishing up my bottles but I finished them last night and will ship them out today. My experimental decoration didn't go as expected but it did give the overall effect I was trying to achieve, at least that's my story and I'm sticking with it. First I rubber stamped the fronts of the bottles with a custom stamp on a jig I rigged up using watered down latex paint. After that we added the white shrinks and the tied the tag around each bottles neck. The backside of the tags have all the "blah blah blah" stuff about the wine printed on them. This wine has been another fun project and regardless of judging I look at this as another grain of knowledge in this great hobby.
> 
> What messed up my schedule was a really cool find. A nursery in Temecula (80 miles south of here) advertised 5 gal., 3 year old grapes for 11.00 each. We drove down and picked up 8 plants, 3 each Cabernet and Sirah and 1 each Chardonney and Pinot Noir. I figure they are all acclimated to my area and all have tiny clusters showing so I may even have some grapes to play with this year. They don't show any shock after being in the ground for a few days so I can now say I have a Mini Vineyard to go with my Mini Winery. Worst case is I'll have my own great grape packs to add to juice buckets.
> 
> Best of luck everyone brave enough to enter their wines.


 
Cool looking idea...


----------



## reefman

WOW, HOW DID i MISS THIS CONTEST?


----------



## Rodnboro

Kraffty said:


> I've straggled behind a bit in finishing up my bottles but I finished them last night and will ship them out today. My experimental decoration didn't go as expected but it did give the overall effect I was trying to achieve, at least that's my story and I'm sticking with it. First I rubber stamped the fronts of the bottles with a custom stamp on a jig I rigged up using watered down latex paint. After that we added the white shrinks and the tied the tag around each bottles neck. The backside of the tags have all the "blah blah blah" stuff about the wine printed on them. This wine has been another fun project and regardless of judging I look at this as another grain of knowledge in this great hobby.
> 
> What messed up my schedule was a really cool find. A nursery in Temecula (80 miles south of here) advertised 5 gal., 3 year old grapes for 11.00 each. We drove down and picked up 8 plants, 3 each Cabernet and Sirah and 1 each Chardonney and Pinot Noir. I figure they are all acclimated to my area and all have tiny clusters showing so I may even have some grapes to play with this year. They don't show any shock after being in the ground for a few days so I can now say I have a Mini Vineyard to go with my Mini Winery. Worst case is I'll have my own great grape packs to add to juice buckets.
> 
> Best of luck everyone brave enough to enter their wines.




Great idea with the whitewash. I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Three more shipments arrived today: Rodnboro, chasemandingo and Danger Dave.


----------



## Jericurl

Mine shipped out today. I'm pretty chuffed about the whole thing. Do we want to go ahead and post our labels?
I want to see everyone's stuff now!


----------



## Kraffty

I'd like to see other labels and bottle AND what the heck is CHUFFED? must be a Texas thang
Mike


----------



## jojabri

UPS says mine should be delivered tomorrow.

I did something a bit off the wall with my label too. Like Kraffty, it didn't turn out exactly like I wanted, but I figured I'd experiment with the label as much as I did the bottle's contents.


----------



## Jericurl

Arrrrgh! Now I want to see everyone's labels!!




> what the heck is CHUFFED?


Oh hell, I didn't even think as I typed that. I think it's actually a British term. I read too much and watch too much BBC.

Urban dictionary says....To be very pleased, proud or happy with yourself

I've always seen it used as a term for excited so that's how I meant it.


----------



## reefman

Kraffty,
How did you do that label, is it painted on, or is it printed on a clear blank label?
It's cool!


----------



## reefman

Jericurl said:


> Arrrrgh! Now I want to see everyone's labels!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, I didn't even think as I typed that. I think it's actually a British term. I read too much and watch too much BBC.
> 
> Urban dictionary says....To be very pleased, proud or happy with yourself
> 
> I've always seen it used as a term for excited so that's how I meant it.



Wait, You can't be a Doctor Who fan, are you?
...or Down-ton Abby?


----------



## Jericurl

> Wait, You can't be a Doctor Who fan, are you?
> ...or Down-ton Abby?



Just a wee bit. My latest obsession is Orphan Black.

I'm a big Doctor Who fan...Sherlock as well. Downton Abby makes me bawl every.darn.time. Torchwood made me cry so hard that Manthing has banned watching them again.


----------



## ffemt128

I receive Danger Dave and rodnboro today...


----------



## ffemt128

Ill post a pic of all wines to be judged prior to chilling. So far all loo5 crystal clear. Planning on a small picnic with friends and neighbors on Saturday of Memorial day weekend. At least one forum member will be present, others may be unavailable. Will continue to update as wines are received...


----------



## Boatboy24

I've received 5 so far, with at least two more on the way. I'll be judging Memorial Day weekend as well and will be enlisting the opinions of a couple neighbors. All entries have been in my wine fridge since their arrivals and are resting comfortably at 58 degrees. So far, no fights have broken out between combatants.


----------



## wineforfun

Jericurl said:


> Arrrrgh! Now I want to see everyone's labels!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, I didn't even think as I typed that. I think it's actually a British term. I read too much and watch too much BBC.
> 
> Urban dictionary says....To be very pleased, proud or happy with yourself
> 
> I've always seen it used as a term for excited so that's how I meant it.



haha
So like "stoked"?


----------



## ffemt128

Received ChiPass wine today..


----------



## chasemandingo

I just hope my wine doesn't start breaking the other wine bottles in the fridge so as to gain a strategic advantage.


----------



## Jericurl

> haha
> So like "stoked"?



Yes exactly.


----------



## Kraffty

reefman said:


> Kraffty,
> How did you do that label, is it painted on, or is it printed on a clear blank label?
> It's cool!



It's painted on but I need to come up with something better than a rubber stamp. 

My bottles will arrive on Monday, I was thinking still had weeks to spare and just realized Memorial day is on the 26th. Time to start planning the next silly contest.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

ChiPass arrived yesterday.


----------



## wineforfun

Kraffty said:


> Time to start planning the next silly contest.
> Mike



Next contest definitely has to be a non-kit port contest. Need to change things up a bit.


----------



## Boatboy24

wineforfun said:


> Next contest definitely has to be a non-kit port contest. Need to change things up a bit.



Can I enter my 2013 blueberry port? It hasn't been bottled yet.


----------



## calvin

wineforfun said:


> Next contest definitely has to be a non-kit port contest. Need to change things up a bit.



Danger Dave was talking about a dragon blood contest


----------



## wineforfun

Danger D.J. likes a port contest.


----------



## wineforfun

Boatboy24 said:


> Can I enter my 2013 blueberry port? It hasn't been bottled yet.



haha
Sure can...............but you can't judge it this upcoming Memorial weekend though. 
As long as it isn't a "kit" port then my rules state it can be entered.


----------



## jojabri

I've never done a port. Not even completely sure what it entails. 

I could totally get down with a DB or alternative beverage (non juice) wine tea, coffee, etc or even a candy wine contest. I've had pretty good success with blueberry candy canes and skittles. I have some other candies that I'm planning on experimenting with.

Glad my Chi Pass wine found it's way safely to you you Boatboy. Hope the label was self explanatory enough. My hubby didn't get it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got a bottle from JeriCurl today.


----------



## Jericurl

> Got a bottle from JeriCurl today.



Great! 
Be sure and save some to use for drain cleaner after the contest.


----------



## the_rayway

Can we do a Canadian Edition of the contest next time? My issue was getting the stuff into the USA...are there any Canadians on the board who are interested?


----------



## ou8amaus

Have not yet made a Welsh wine, but I would be in!


----------



## ffemt128

Our event for sampling is scheduled for Saturday from 3-7pm. It will be close friends and family sampling all the entries.


----------



## JohnT

wineforfun said:


> Next contest definitely has to be a non-kit port contest. Need to change things up a bit.


 

If you do a prot contest, may I get in on it?? I have been very nice lately.... I have a nice port made from several grape varieties.


----------



## dangerdave

Back from vacation and enjoying catching up on the posts here. Looks like the judges are gearing up for next weekend. Better gather some friends to help sample all those wines! I have to admit that my entry, while it's the best of the three Welch's I made for this contest, is the least impressive wine I have ever made.

Well, the port contest sounds very interesting. I've got two ports bottled and another I just started yesterday. My freezer gave up the ghost, and something had to be done with it's contents. The result was some very good panko breaded baked white fish (thank you, my wonerful wife!), a huge kettle of (assorted) meat/vegi soup, and a bucket of Italian red port (cab sav/merlot). I know a port contest would appeal to a select few, but we could still do one for us port-lovers. We'd have to go with current bottled ports, or we'd have to wait at least a year (or more), which would just be goofy.

My other idea (which has been suggested several times) is a Dragon Blood Recipe Contest. Since most of us who enetered the Welch's Contest often make DB, is would be easy to enter. I'm thinking any variation, made at any time. You would be "honored" (I use the word very lightly) to be judged by the inventor of the Dragon Blood Recipe---ME!---since it would be unfair for me to enter such a comtest myself.

I was also thinking (if it's not too much at once) that a Chilean wine contest would be great! Since a lot of people have their Chilean wines going now, what about a contest---to be judged in November---for Chilean (juice bucket) wines started this Spring?

I'd like to get a consensus on which way we should go from here. So, start saving up your shipping money. And the Canadians should definately get their own thing going if shipping across boarders is an issue.

Ok, did I cover everything? Almost! I'd like to thank you all for being such wonderful people, and sharing your "cognitive surplus". Even the silliest creation is a creative act, and worthy of appreciation.


----------



## Rodnboro

Something to consider: the top 2 in each contest can judge the next contest, unless they want to enter.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

That's a great idea, Rod. We will definately keep that in mind. Thanks!


----------



## ffemt128

I received a delivery from Jericurl and Kraffty today. That makes 8...

On the list of received is Jericurl, Kraffty, Jojabri, Wineforfun, Chasemandingo, LoneStarLori, Rodnboro and DangerDave.


----------



## dralarms

Well folks, looks like I'm not going to be sending mine in. Things have gone from really weird to very bad. My son's wife passed away this ladtweek and been dealing with all that and I'm just drained and don't have the gumption to even mess with it right now.


----------



## Kraffty

That's awful dralarms, sympathy to your son and your family. Be strong for him.
all my best,
Mike


----------



## dralarms

Thanks krafty


----------



## dangerdave

dralarms said:


> Well folks, looks like I'm not going to be sending mine in. Things have gone from really weird to very bad. My son's wife passed away this ladtweek and been dealing with all that and I'm just drained and don't have the gumption to even mess with it right now.


 
Yes, concentrate on your family. The wine will wait.


----------



## Jericurl

My sympathies, dralarms. You and yours will be in my thoughts.
Take care of you and yours, nothing else is as important as that.


----------



## ffemt128

dralarms said:


> Well folks, looks like I'm not going to be sending mine in. Things have gone from really weird to very bad. My son's wife passed away this ladtweek and been dealing with all that and I'm just drained and don't have the gumption to even mess with it right now.



Sorry for you family's loss.


----------



## dralarms

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Julie

Dralarms, I am shocked to hear this! My prayers and thoughts are with you!


----------



## Boatboy24

So sorry to hear, dralarms. Concentrate on family. We will all still be here. 

Kraffty's arrived here today as well.


----------



## jojabri

Condolences to you and your family dralarms.


----------



## ffemt128

ffemt128 said:


> I received a delivery from Jericurl and Kraffty today. That makes 8...
> 
> On the list of received is Jericurl, Kraffty, Jojabri, Wineforfun, Chasemandingo, LoneStarLori, Rodnboro and DangerDave.


 
Anyone sending in anything other than those listed above? I know which label will get the high reviews so far, but I'm not sharing...


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> I know which label will get the high reviews so far, but I'm not sharing...



I dunno. There are some excellent labels.


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> I dunno. There are some excellent labels.


 

There were some very nice original labels. I'm letting all the judges give their input and that will decide. I'm going to make up a simple scoring sheet then the total of the scores from the judges will determine the winner. I do have to warn, one of our judges is very partial to drier wines.


----------



## dangerdave

Well, my label wasn't as "kraffty" as some, so it may not get high marks. It does outshine the wine, though. 

Why would someone who prefers dry wines judge a young Welch's wine contest?! 

I should have stuck with the Niagara or Concord, but nooooooo, I had to try and be creative. It was creative, mind you, just not the kind of creative that results in good wine. My apologies in advance of the tasting.


----------



## ffemt128

dangerdave said:


> Well, my label wasn't as "kraffty" as some, so it may not get high marks. It does outshine the wine, though.
> 
> Why would someone who prefers dry wines judge a young Welch's wine contest?!
> 
> I should have stuck with the Niagara or Concord, but nooooooo, I had to try and be creative. It was creative, mind you, just not the kind of creative that results in good wine. My apologies in advance of the tasting.


 

She's a neighbor down the street. She will drink anything but prefers the dry. I'll pull out a bottle of the 2011 Cab Sauv for her after the contest judging. 

I'll be placing all the entries into the fridge to chill Friday.


----------



## Jericurl

Oh, I'm so excited.
I can't wait for the feedback on mine. Is it weird that I'm crazy excited for "real" wine drinkers to drink the worst stuff I've ever made?
You guys must promise to take a ton of pictures.
Also, I'd like to specifically request pictures of my victim's..ahem...I mean, judge's faces when they take a whiff and a sip of mine. (I know it isn't plausible...but it sends me into laughter everytime I think about it)


----------



## jojabri

Jericurl said:


> Oh, I'm so excited.
> I can't wait for the feedback on mine. Is it weird that I'm crazy excited for "real" wine drinkers to drink the worst stuff I've ever made?
> You guys must promise to take a ton of pictures.
> Also, I'd like to specifically request pictures of my victim's..ahem...I mean, judge's faces when they take a whiff and a sip of mine. (I know it isn't plausible...but it sends me into laughter everytime I think about it)



Lol Jericurl!! Yes, that might be good. I'm going to crack open a bottle of mine Friday and hope for the best. If it's gone horribly wrong, I'll have to warn the judges.


----------



## chasemandingo

I also am very excited to hear what others think of my wine. Have only been making wine for a little over a year but have learned so darn much from everyone on this site!


----------



## ffemt128

Im looking forward to the judging. Always interesting to try other wine from people. Been feverishly cleaning the house in preparation for saturday. I did pick up 70 cases of bottles today...


----------



## jojabri

chasemandingo said:


> I also am very excited to hear what others think of my wine. Have only been making wine for a little over a year but have learned so darn much from everyone on this site!



Right there with ya, I'm still a noob too. The WMT folks been awesome!


----------



## ffemt128

I have our judging sheets printed up. The contestants will be judged on Appearance, Aroma, Body, Flavor then Overall Quality. I will tally the total points from those categories and then determine who has the highest points. In the event of a tie, the judges or myself will determine who it the winner. We will also be judging the labels...


----------



## Kraffty

Question for our Judges, are you two using the same scorecards or different systems. It would be interesting to see a how consistent the tasters numbers come out across the board.
Hope you guys and your enlistees have fun with this too.
Thank you all,
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Question for our Judges, are you two using the same scorecards or different systems. It would be interesting to see a how consistent the tasters numbers come out across the board.
> Hope you guys and your enlistees have fun with this too.
> Thank you all,
> Mike



Doug sent me his scorecard and it is incredibly thorough! I imagine judging will take the better part of half a day and we may need a Notary present! 

Really, he did put a good score sheet together and I plan to use it.


----------



## dralarms

Found this and thought of our judges.


----------



## ffemt128

All bottles have been resting comfortably in the fridge for the past hour just waiting to make their debut tomorrow.


----------



## jojabri

Is it weird that I am terribly nervous?? The only people that have tried any of mine are close family and friends. I'm scared crap-less that it's gone bad.


----------



## ffemt128

Jojabri, no worries. I entered a 7 month old Elderberry into the AWS amateur contest last year. I didnt think it would even place. Much to my surprise, it took a gold. 

Most of the food prep for tomorrow is done. Need to cut potatoes for the grill tomorrow. 

Looking forward to 3:30 tomorrow. I will confer with Jim before any results are posted. I will also send a compilation of the individual scores if the entrants choose. You wont see other entries, just your own..


----------



## chasemandingo

Can't wait.....I'm so excited


----------



## Boatboy24

Sad to report we will not be judging until Monday. I will coordinate with Doug once we are done to coordinate posting the results.


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> Sad to report we will not be judging until Monday. I will coordinate with Doug once we are done to coordinate posting the results.



Good deal. I'll pm or email you the results and we can go from there. 5 hrs and 45 minutes.


----------



## Hokapsig

Boatboy24 said:


> Sad to report we will not be judging until Monday. I will coordinate with Doug once we are done to coordinate posting the results.


 
So there will be no commenting on any of these wines until after Monday?? Looks like I'll be doing less work (if that is possible) while reading all the comments about the contest on Tuesday....


----------



## ffemt128

Wine judging here is complete and results are compiled. It was interesting...


----------



## Jericurl

I put a bottle in the fridge yesterday.

Manthing and I opened it and had a very small glass about an hour ago.
I didn't finish my glass and that never happens.

I can only imagine how "interesting" the night was.

Give us something juicy to tide us over until Monday.


----------



## Hokapsig

I apologize for my wife hogging and drinking one of the wines all by herself. Somebody owes me a recipe/how-to make it....

It was.....interesting.....

And MANY thanks to D&O Cellars for hosting the wine competition. The food and friendship complimented the competitive wines perfectly. I thought a wet Tshirt contest was going to break out....


----------



## ffemt128

The competition was fierce though not as fierce as my neighbor trying to throw me in the pool. I will send all the final sheets to Boatboy after his judging so that an official winner can be chosen. I wont do this until after Monday so as not to influence his results. I will compile all the comments and send out to the entrants. No scores will be included. The comments will be via pm. My son said he really enjoyed the judging since he had no clue what went into it.

Enjoying a bonfire before turning in for the night.


----------



## calvin

Just incase someone didn't read the official rules: it is mandatory that the winner share the exact recipe with winemakingtalk.com


----------



## ffemt128

Here's some pics...


----------



## dangerdave

Great pics! Thanks, Doug, for your efforts. We all appreciate your involvement, and look forward to the results.

Calvin is right. The winner has already agreed by entering our little contest to sharing their notes on making their Welch's wine. This way, we can all benefit by making better wine---the very basis for the WMT Forum.

Patiently awaiting Jim's event to conclude.


----------



## Jericurl

Great pictures. It looks like a fun day. I wish I lived closer to you all!


----------



## LoneStarLori

ffemt128 said:


> Here's some pics...




That looks like it was a lot of fun. Thanks for posting the pics. There sure is done fierce competition in the label category. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Rodnboro

Wait a minute, you need medium rare T-bones with mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## chasemandingo

I am really having a hard time handling the suspense.....time to crack a bottle of elderflower wine and chill!


----------



## Boatboy24

Judging will take place sometime after 4 today, but I probably won't be able to post up until after 9pm EDT. Sorry for the suspense. Well, a little at least.


----------



## ffemt128

Jim, You have email, don't open attachment until after your judging. I'll send out individual comments via pm to each member probably tomorrow. Going to be in and out all day today....


----------



## ffemt128

Just an update to the judging. We were all sober when the judging took place so as to not influence anything. After sampling and several bottles being confiscated, we did manage to finish a bottle of Catawba, Destiny and Pinot Noir and a Cupcake wine my neighbor brought down. All in all it was a very good time. No one got out of hand and after cleaning up my wife, 7 y/o and I enjoyed a small bonfire in the fire pit with a glass of Destiny.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mail is in my in box. No peeking until later.


----------



## Hokapsig

Nothing like posting pics of my feeding my chubby face....

Thanks to all that entered the contest. It was a fun and interesting time. We truely have some very talented winemakers on this site.


----------



## chasemandingo

So the results will be posted tonight? I'm sorry for being impatient lol. Just going crazy wondering about the different types of wine entered and the notes on each as well as the winning wines! I guess I just need to chill.


----------



## ffemt128

chasemandingo said:


> So the results will be posted tonight? I'm sorry for being impatient lol. Just going crazy wondering about the different types of wine entered and the notes on each as well as the winning wines! I guess I just need to chill.



Have a glass of your entry and chill. Results will be posted. Ill send out notes tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128

Patiently awaiting Jim's results....


----------



## Boatboy24

Doug,

You've got 'em. It's late, and we will need to compile them prior to release. 

Great job everybody. Really. It was a strong field.

Jim


----------



## Jericurl

I managed to keep busy all day so that I wasn't obsessively stalking this thread.

Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## ffemt128

Just saw the email. Will review at work.


----------



## ffemt128

I tallied the results from the PA judging and the Virginia judging and have sent the results to Jim(Boatboy24) for his review. I'm sure once he reviews he will post the results.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, the moment is finally here! 

First off, thanks for letting me take part in this. It really was enjoyable and educational for me. As I said last night, the field was strong, and we were impressed with the entries. 

So, it brings me great pleasure to announce that the winner of the WMT (unofficial) Welch's Wine Competion is:

CHASEMANDINGO for his "Tropical Rain"!!!! 

Coming in Second place is ChiPass (Jojabri)

Rounding out the top three is Rodnboro's Sweet Georgia Blueberry.

The winner of the label competion is JeriCurl for her "Goblin Fruit" entry. Honorable mentions go to Kraffty (White Washed) and Danger Dave (Pepi's Passion)

Congratulations to all of you. It is pretty impressive what you were able to create in a mere 6 months using Welch's.

Doug and I will be sending tasting notes to all the entrants via PM. I plan to have mine out in the next 24 hours.


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, the moment is finally here!
> 
> First off, thanks for letting me take part in this. It really was enjoyable and educational for me. As I said last night, the field was strong, and we were impressed with the entries.
> 
> So, it brings me great pleasure to announce that the winner of the WMT (unofficial) Welch's Wine Competion is:
> 
> CHASEMANDINGO for his "Tropical Rain"!!!!
> 
> Coming in Second place is ChiPass (Jojabri)
> 
> Rounding out the top three is Rodnboro's Sweet Georgia Blueberry.
> 
> The winner of the label competion is JeriCurl for her "Goblin Fruit" entry. Honorable mentions go to Kraffty (White Washed) and Danger Dave (Pepi's Passion)
> 
> Congratulations to all of you. It is pretty impressive what you were able to create in a mere 6 months using Welch's.
> 
> Doug and I will be sending tasting notes to all the entrants via PM. I plan to have mine out in the next 24 hours.


 
It was an honor to judge such an esteemed contest. There were a wide variety of wines to sample. It was a fun experience and all who participated at our house enjoyed the event. Congrats to the winners. I will attempt to get comments out soon...


----------



## the_rayway

Congrats to everyone who participated! Thank you to the wonderful judges, and Congrats to all of our winners!


----------



## ffemt128

Everyone should have a PM from me. If you do not, let me know...


----------



## chasemandingo

Thanks for all the fun that this competition has allowed us. As promised I shall divulge the recipe so here it goes.

Tropical rain 

Two 64 oz. bottles of Welch's White Grape Mango

Two lbs frozen chunked mango

Juice and zest of 1 lemon and 1 orange

1 oz Medium toast american oak

Rainforest Honey

Pectic enzyme

Nutrient and energizer

Lavlin QA23

1 Tsp. Acid blend

1/4 tsp. Tannin Riche Extra

Add juice to the bucket along with lemon and orange juice plus nutrient, energizer and pectic enzyme. Honey was added until s.g. reached 1.08. Add the medium toast oak wrapped in sterilized panty hose. Place chunked mango and zest into a nylon mesh bag and add to the must. Squeeze bag thoroughly and allow to sit overnight. Pitch the yeast the next day. Stir must and squeeze bag daily. When dry rack into carboy and stabilize. Add the acid blend at this time as well. After the first layer of sediment drops (a couple of weeks) rack to clean carboy and add tannin. Allow wine to age at least a month then add 1/2 cup honey and enough sugar to bring s.g. up to 1.008. Add super kleer. Rack when clear and bulk age as long as your heart desires!


----------



## Julie

Congrats to the winners!!!!!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Congrats Chasemandingo! Making a winner out of mango takes some talent. I had mango juice in mine and couldn't even taste it. I will definitely try your recipe. Where do you get "rainforest" honey? 

Congrats also to ALL the winners and runners up. Don't know about y'all, but this was a fun experience for me. 
what I learned; next round, I will take more time planning. I was so worried about getting a wine that could age longer, I didn't really plan it as well as I should have.


----------



## Rodnboro

Congratulations to Chasemandingo. You definitely put much more thought and talent in your wine than I did in mine. Thanks for the recipe. It sounds tasty.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Kraffty

Congratulations Chasemandingo, Jojabri and Rodnboro. Like Lori said it was another learning experience, unfortunately for me a "back to the drawing board" experience, but it was a lot of fun. Now, how to make the three gallons I have left drinkable.
Mike


----------



## Rodnboro

Congratulations Jojabri. I'm curious as to what kind of wine you made.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## chasemandingo

Thank you for the kind words folks. So, when shall we start the next competition???


----------



## JohnT

Congratulations to all winners. 

How about posing the winning labels so we can see them?


----------



## jojabri

Wow! Congrats everyone!

I'm totally blown away that I placed! Since I'm still so new at this, I was just hoping nobody would be barfing.



Rodnboro said:


> Congratulations Jojabri. I'm curious as to what kind of wine you made.



I posted the recipe a while back before I had decided to actually join in. Danger Dave and Dralarms talked me into participating. Glad I did now.

Recipe is here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum...ine-competition-41999/index22.html#post506470


----------



## ffemt128

Here is the winning label. I posted a pic of all the bottles earlier.


----------



## ffemt128

Here's one of all of them..


----------



## Julie

Who's is the third one in from the left?


----------



## Boatboy24

From left to right:

Wineforfun (Concord Delight)
JeriCurl (Goblin Fruit)
Kraffty (White Washed)
Rodnboro (Sweet Georgia Blueberry)
Chasemandingo (Tropical Rain)
Jojabri (Gentle Georgia - it should be noted this was a "peel away" label, with a second label underneath)
Danger Dave (Pepi's Passion)
LoneStarLori (Childhood Friend)


----------



## Julie

Thanks Jim. You guys did an awesome job of judging, I am not sure it I could have made a decision on the label. Jericurl and Kraffty's labels were very unique and that is what made them stand out. But with that said, every one of those labels are just awesome!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Yes, Thank you Jim and Doug. This was a lot of fun. I find it interesting that the simplest label is the wine winner. Just goes to show you, looks aren't everything. Mom was right.


----------



## dralarms

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations to all the winners. I'm sure this was a vary difficult contest to judge so a special thank you to all the folks that help in the judging. The labels would be really tough as they are all so cool looking. You guys all rock!!


----------



## GreginND

Impressive lineup. Way to go!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

I managed to grab a couple snaps.

Awaiting the judges:







Neighbors Russ and Monica along with my wife, Jen.


----------



## cimbaliw

Congratulations all. This thread sure has been good sport to follow.


----------



## Hokapsig

Congrats to the winners and thanks to all that sent in wines. It was close judging. Thanks chase for posting the recipe as my wife sucked down most of the bottle. We have some very talented wine/label makers on this site.

We look forward to the next contest....


----------



## Boatboy24

I just realized in the pic I posted, I had Wineforfun's Concord Delight facing the wrong way. Sorry about that. 

Doug: If you have a pic, could you post it?

Also, I've now sent comments to all entrants. If you haven't received comments from me, let me know.


----------



## Jericurl

Congratulations to the winners, great job guys.

I'm definitely going to be trying these recipes.

And thank you to the judges for taking the time to do this. The pictures are lovely and I'm thankful for the comments. And none of them were scathing, which I expected, lol.


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> I just realized in the pic I posted, I had Wineforfun's Concord Delight facing the wrong way. Sorry about that.
> 
> Doug: If you have a pic, could you post it?
> 
> Also, I've now sent comments to all entrants. If you haven't received comments from me, let me know.


 
I can post later from home. Dont have an individual picture of that one...That was the first one in the pic I posted of all of them.


----------



## dangerdave

My thanks to everyone for making this go around a resounding success! Judges, participants, lurkers, thank you all!

Great job Chase, Gina, Rod, Jericurl, and all the rest. I know it was a stretch tagging mine with an "honorable mention", but I appreciate it. Lesson for me: Contests are not a good time for experimentation!

Chase, thanks for posting your notes. And, again, all the rest of you for making this so much fun!

Now, what do we do next? Who's up for a port contest, or a Dragon Blood varition competition, or do we have other ideas? I'm up for anything!


----------



## chasemandingo

Definately ready for the next adventure. DB sounds more reasonable to me. Could perhaps even shoot for a three month DB competition so we can judge around the end of summer. Really show off the vinters skills at taking a young drinking wine and making it all it can be! Also, the rainforest honey I used was darker than clover but not as dark as buckwheat. It had a spicy floral quality that was more intense than clover as well.


----------



## Rodnboro

A DB contest appeals to me. I've never made port. We might have to draw straws to see who judges. I bet it would include some great stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

The dragon blood appeals to me as well. I've only done the original recipe, so I'd have to go against Dave's advice and enter the competition with a complete experiment. But count me in.


----------



## dangerdave

There's been suggestions for a Dragon Blood variation contest since we started having these little competitions last year. I agree that we should do this, especially now that warm weather is here and fermentations are vigorous and seldom fail. I noticed the distinct sound of crickets chirping when I suggested a DB contest judged by me, so I'll just drop that over here <plop>.

I did like the idea of the previous winner(s) judging the next contest, though. So, if we did a DB competition, Chase and Gina would be our esteemed judges (with their cooperation, of course). Consider this a formal request to you two.

Ok, let's hash out the rules. I need everyone's input...

1) Is it fair for me to compete in this? I'd hate to win and have everyone go, "Well, duh!"
2) How do we define a DB variation? What hard rules do we need (as few as possible) to make this competition unique?
3) Judges---aready covered.

We can use this thread to rough out our rules for the next contest, and then start a new thread for sed contest. Go!


----------



## Rodnboro

dangerdave said:


> There's been suggestions for a Dragon Blood variation contest since we started having these little competitions last year. I agree that we should do this, especially now that warm weather is here and fermentations are vigorous and seldom fail. I noticed the distinct sound of crickets chirping when I suggested a DB contest judged by me, so I'll just drop that over here <plop>.
> 
> I did like the idea of the previous winner(s) judging the next contest, though. So, if we did a DB competition, Chase and Gina would be our esteemed judges (with their cooperation, of course). Consider this a formal request to you two.
> 
> Ok, let's hash out the rules. I need everyone's input...
> 
> 1) Is it fair for me to compete in this? I'd hate to win and have everyone go, "Well, duh!"
> 2) How do we define a DB variation? What hard rules do we need (as few as possible) to make this competition unique?
> 3) Judges---aready covered.
> 
> We can use this thread to rough out our rules for the next contest, and then start a new thread for sed contest. Go!




My thoughts:
1. You need to be included! We need the incentive and competition to do our best.
2. Follow your recipe with the exception of fruit. Allow any fruit, concentrate, or juice to substitute.
3. Judges are good with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

You're just a big bundle of great ideas, Rod. I'm in!

As far as the recipe goes, I'd like to allow for more variation. I know some folks like to make theirs with more or less lemon juice, or higher/lower OG, or more/less back sweetening, for example. Some like to add oak or bananas or raisins or extra tannin. Do you think we can allow for such variations while still remaining true to the recipe and a unified competition?

The recipe I make now is a variation in itself of the original recipe. For me, I now add some oak to the primary, and finishing tannins.


----------



## Kraffty

I don't know much about db yet but it seems to be defined by lemon juice concentrate and frozen fruit, right? How about a minimum amount of ozs. of juice and minimum lbs of any frozen fruit. Free for all after that.....

I've been wanting to give this a shot so it might as well be now. I'm in too.
Mike


----------



## ffemt128

By all means Dave you should enter the DB contest.


----------



## dangerdave

Sounds good, Mike.

How about a minimum of 2oz per gallon of lemon juice, thus keeping the DB variations true to it's Skeeter Pee roots (Thanks, Lon!)? That would be a minimum of 12oz for six gallons. I normally use four times that amount.

And a minimum one pound of fruit per gallon? I make mine with six pounds of fruit for six gallons.


----------



## calvin

I have some rules suggestions. 

Any citrus fruit base

Any fruit

I think the less restrictions we have the better the outcome will be. 

Dave feel free to join. I'm sure someone will be honored to beat you ;-). Pretty sure it won't be me


----------



## Rodnboro

Those ideas are great. I'm up for anything. I actually make mine with more lemon juice than most and higher abv. I'm in for however it's decided. BTY Dave, thanks for the tips on the oak and tannins.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

Dangit, Rod!  Me and my big keyboard!

Those are great ideas, Calvin. Let's incorporate them.

Ok, so...

1) Use Dragon Blood Recipe as your base;
2) Must contain at least 2oz per gallon of some citrus juice in primary (concentrate or otherwise);
3) Must contain fruit (any kind) in the primary (method of your choice), no less than one pound per gallon;
4) Anything else goes.

That leaves a lot of flexability for juice, fruit, additives, fining, flavoring, back sweetening, fortifying, etc.

We'll give a few more days for anyone else to pipe in, but I think we may have nailed it down. Additional suggestions welcome. Final rules and details will be posted in the contest thread...let's say, this Saturday, May 31st.

Gather your ingredients, all. This promises to be the stiffest competition yet!


----------



## jojabri

Sounds awesome ladies and gents. I'd be honored to be a judge. Works especially well as I love DB variants, in fact they have become my staple. Guess I'm have to round up some peeps for a panel. 

So exciting!


----------



## calvin

Count me in! Ill be gathering ingredients tomorrow!


----------



## ffemt128

Sounds like it's time to start a new thread....


----------



## the_rayway

Any Canadians who want to jump in? We can do the 'Far North' version of the contest...

Basically, I love these competitions, and really want to be involved - but shipping across the border is a no-go.


----------



## jswordy

Congratulations to the winners! I _*knew*_ there were some good Welch's winemakers here!

Sorry I'm late to the party – busy times.


----------



## calvin

Has the db contest officially started? I've been looking for the new thread but haven't seen anything as of yet


----------



## dangerdave

New thread coming today! "WMT (Unofficial) Dragon Blood Variant Contest"


----------

